# Chapman News



## Winterreverie

Anybody heard from Chapman Grad yet or know anything about their interview process? Who all applied here? Any info on the program or interview would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ndakoulas

Well, I guess I'm not the only person who's still waiting.  I air-mailed my MFA Cinematography application back in late January just in time to meet Chapman's priority deadline on February 1st.  Since then, I've only received a letter stating that all my necessary documents have been received that that my application is currently under review.  That letter was dated February 7th, but I didn't actually receive it until February 13th.

I was told by the admissions office that I could call if I didn't hear anything new by this week.  Since it seems like no one else has heard anything yet either, I think I might hold off calling for at least a little while.  It's reassuring to know that there are other people in this forum going through the same waiting process.


----------



## Winterreverie

Definatley,

And I have basically the same story as you,: Mailed the app by the priority deadline and recieved the confirmation letter, but nothing else. I guess we're all in that "wait and see" mode.


----------



## UMCPGrad

I'm also waiting to hear back from Chapman.  I did notice, however, that if you go to Chapman's website, and check your application status, the email you get from this is different than what it had been.  Before, it would say that that your application is "still being evaluated".  Now it says to "contact the Chapman University campus to which you applied for information about your status".


----------



## Winterreverie

Mine actually says Both. Still being evaluated and contact for more info.

Application Term:  Fall 2007
Program:  MFA in Screenwriting
Location:  Orange Campus
Application Status:  Your application is complete and is currently being
evaluated.  Please contact the Chapman University campus to which you
applied for further information.


----------



## UMCPGrad

Winterreverie, my application status says this:
"Please contact the Chapman University campus to which you applied for information about your status."   It used to say that it was still being evaluated... it would seem to be that a decision has been reached for me...


----------



## ndakoulas

Mine says basically the same as Winterreverie.  

Application Term:  Fall 2007
Program:  MFA in Film Production, Cinematographer Emphasis
Location:  Orange Campus
Application Status:  Your application is complete and is currently being evaluated.  Please contact the Chapman University campus to which you applied for further information.

It hasn't changed since I found out about the website status page a little over a month ago. I'd call, but I don't think they're going to tell me anything but to wait a little longer.


----------



## Winterreverie

Well I will cross my fingers and think positively for both of us.


----------



## Winterreverie

Here's the lates message I got via email from the Chapman Graduate assistant:


You should get an answer within the next few weeks or so, and hopefully no later than April.  Decisions are currently being made.


Just thought I'd let you all know.


----------



## ndakoulas

Thanks for that info.  When I finally get contacted, I'll let everyone here know.


----------



## UMCPGrad

I think we should hear something within the next two weeks.... keepin my fingers crossed...


----------



## UMCPGrad

Just got my letter in the mail today.... rejected...


----------



## Winterreverie

I am really sorry to hear that. Did you apply anywhere else?


----------



## ndakoulas

Crap.  My stomach just sank after I read your post.  I'm really sorry things didn't work out with Chapman or UCLA, but keep your chin up.


----------



## Winterreverie

Well I got in to Chapman... Yay. Now lets just wait and see what UCLA says and I'll decide from there.


----------



## ndakoulas

Awesome!  Without an interview too?  I hope I hear something soon so I can figure out what I'm doing with my life.

Oops, I just read from another post that you didn't have an interview.  That's interesting... Oh, and just out of curiosity, did your status change on the Chapman website since you received your letter?


----------



## Winterreverie

I haven't yet recieved the official letter. I actually found out through the chapman application status email. it says:

Application Term:  Fall 2007
Program:  MFA in Screenwriting
Location:  Orange Campus
Application Status:  Congratulations! You've been accepted to Chapman
University. Your official notification is forthcoming.

It just changed this morning, so I recommend that everyone who applied check there.

(Although it is a bit anticlimactic compared to actually getting the acceptance letter.)


----------



## ndakoulas

I had basically given up on the email notification since I've never actually seen it change from exactly what it says right now.  I was starting to think it would only get updated well after the fact.  But now I guess I'll be checking it every hour or so...  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## manofaction

I am a little bit confused of what the Chapman application status e-mail is. Hello everyone. I have been following this forum the last couple of days, and decided to join. I think it is great that everyone is working together to try and get a better handle on the unfolding of this selection process. I hope everyone finds a place to settle in.

I have applied to Chapman University, and I have been checking for an update on my status through web advisor. In web advisor, I go over to prospective students...then admission status underneath the "admission information" heading. I just want to verify, if this is the same, or a different notification from the application status e-mail.

Thanks for the help in advance, and congratulations, Winterreverie, and to everyone else who has gotten over the bump.


----------



## Winterreverie

Use the search bar at the bottom and type application status. This will take you to the web page we're all talking about. Enter the email you used to apply and it will send you your current status.


----------



## ndakoulas

See if this page looks familiar...

http://chapman.edu/admission/application/adm_status.asp


----------



## manofaction

Thanks to both of you. I have figured it out. For some reason, I just kept checking the web advisor link.


----------



## Winterreverie

For those of you who asked me in private questions what my application stats were, here you go:

GPA 3.56
BA in English
BA in theatre
Minor in digital media

I trained under documentary filmmaker Saul Landau, bbut only in digital video. I graduated last year.


----------



## Airbum88

Wow...no wonder you got admitted.


----------



## Philly

Hello all.  I am applying for the graduate directing emphasis at Chapman. I have been checking this page out every now and again and decided to join as well.  I just received an update on my application status.  I got an email from the grad assistant that stated that my application had been reviewed and the commitee would like to see more work.  They asked for me to send a DVD with a complete film on it.  Has anyone else gotten the same request?  Does anyone know when Chapman usually hold interviews?


----------



## Winterreverie

Hey Philly,

I just got in without an interview, so I don't think interviews are generally necessary for Chapman, It seems that they have no bearing as to whether you will be accepted so it looks like they ask people to interview as necessary, versus UCLA who has all finalists interview.


----------



## Airbum88

My application for screenwriting is still under evaluation.  I guess the good part is that I'm not rejected yet but I wouldn't classify that as good news yet.


----------



## Philly

Has anyone applied to Chapman's directing emphasis?  If so, have you had any notifications about your application status?


----------



## Tima

Philly,

I applied to the directing emphasis and no response yet. I even contacted them by phone, but they always connect me to voice mail. I have left 2 message in the past 2 weeks and no call back either. My online status also says my application is still under review. Hope this helps.


----------



## Winterreverie

have either of you tried emailing Joe Slowensky or the graduate assistant?


----------



## ndakoulas

I applied for Chapman's cinematography emphasis and haven't heard anything yet either.  It seems like most people haven't had any contact, and I'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing.  Even though I applied by the priority deadline, Chapman's regular deadline isn't until May, so I don't know if decisions are being made on a first-come first-serve basis or what.  It'd be nice to know my status though and if they need to see some samples of my work.  I haven't yet heard of any Chapman cinematography applicants on this board.


----------



## UMCPGrad

I just spoke with someone at Chapman to ask why I wasn't admitted, and he frankly told me that they only accept 10-15 people into the Director's program... he also said that they look for people with prior filmmaking experience.  Since I didn't have any filmmaking experience, it was nearly impossible for me to be accepted


----------



## Kurt Wagner

that's bull****... why the heck do they say then that they look for people with creative backgrounds, commitment, good students and all that stuff... and mention but doesn't matter if they have film experience and thay they look for diverse people from all backgrounds. They say all that in theri website and brochures then tell us the opposite when they reject us? 

It wastes our time applying if they are going to say stuff like that after the fact.


----------



## Winterreverie

Who exactly did you talk to at Chapman. That seems  like a pretty fishy excuse..


----------



## manofaction

I would call again. 
And even if you get the same person answering you, tell him honestly, that that explanation is a contradiction. Especially for a three year program like Chapman. A contradiction and a half.


----------



## Winterreverie

read this thread:

http://forums.studentfilms.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/5486066451/m/1611003403/p/3


Someone on it straight up says they got into Chapman with no reel and no experience.

I think whoever you talked to that said they don't accept people without experience was full of it.


----------



## Philly

> Originally posted by Winterreverie:
> have either of you tried emailing Joe Slowensky or the graduate assistant?



I have tried emailing both actually. Nate is the grad asst.'s name...very helpful guy!  They asked for a copy of my work to review a few days ago, so we'll se what they think.  

Other than that, just keeping my fingers crossed.  

Did anyone here apply to USC?  Still waiting to hear from them as well.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

Which poster are you talking about in this thread you reference?  It's 3 pages long and would help to find the post quicker if you knew the specific person.  

Also, I doubt this matters, the thread is in the undergrad section and this thread is grad.  So maybe that might be a deciding factor.  Also, was that person who got in without experience applying for film production?

I applied to USC.  Havent heard from them


----------



## Winterreverie

Chairman Meow

on the bottom of the second page.


----------



## Tima

I spoke with Nate today and he told me my decision is still pending and they should get back to me either by mail or email....


----------



## Kurt Wagner

thanks.

I think he got in because of his writing.  

Writing is key in any film school.  Doesn't make much sense to me... especially for a directing, editing, and cinematography emphasis.... seems like a film treatment should be enough.  I think it's more about having ideas than having to know how to write and I'm not sure why writing would be emphasized so much.  

Scripts are always being changed, so how much can an admissions committee really know about us based on a 3 page dramatic scene.  Just my opinion though.


----------



## Winterreverie

what good is a cinematographer, editor, director if they can't tell a story. I don't think that the ability to write is what colleges look at so much as one's ability as a storyteller.


----------



## Kurt Wagner

I hope you're right.  It's definitely different telling a story visually than with words.  Editors have much different skills than writers because they deal with different aspects in the story telling process... same thing with cinematographers.  With directing, you may have a point, but even still, I'd say the level of writing skills for a director and screenwriter are different... unless if the program is looking for writer-directors.


----------



## Philly

Wow this process is so stressful!  Thank god I have a pretty demanding job otherwise I would probably spend all day obsessing over it...what am I saying, I spend all day obsessing anyway.  

Congrats Winterreverie on getting in to Chapman...You'd prefer UCLA though?  Why?


----------



## Winterreverie

Cost, reputation, and the ability to study cross discipline.

But I asked the head of Dodge if the same are available to me. Cost and access I mean. I haven't heard back yet. We'll see.

Also UCLA has a beautiful campus.

But I still have to visit Chapman.

So its not completely that I prefer one or the other, just that I don't know enough about CHapman to make a decision.


----------



## Philly

I see.  I didn't know about Chapman either until a friend of mine that teaches film went to a conference there over the summer.  She couldn't stop talking about how impressed she was with the facilities and students there.  Originally I wasn't even going to apply to Chapman, but then I started doing some research and it is quickly becoming my number one.


----------



## Winterreverie

I started this thread so I could learn more about what people were saying about the program and the school. Hoping to gain insight that will help me choose between the two if I am lucky enough to be accepted to both, or to justify to myself spending that much money to go to school for 2-4 more years. I mean this is such a nerve wracking life changing decision, and having no additional financial support, its one that i cannot make with my eyes closed. I work at a University and can master in something else for free... but I can't imagine being happy that way.

I will probably end up at Chapman, the more I talk about it, the more I like what it has to offer.


----------



## Philly

I'm in the same boat as you as far as money and the levity of this decision.  I need to make sure that I'm making the right choice...I definately understand where you are coming from.  My friend that went to the conference was also saying that Chapman seems to offer more money than some of the other top tier programs as well.  

I still haven't been accepted yet, but some sort of scholarship would definately make this dream more of a reality.  

For now, I wait...  

ps...what kind of films does everyone want to make?? Any documentarians here or is everyone more of the narrative type.  I love both...just love telling stories.


----------



## Winterreverie

I do both as well. I'm really interested in psychological drama. Seems most of the shorts I've directed had that twighlight zone-esque flair. But I've done a little of both. However, my dream definatley leans towards the narrative.

On the money issue. I noticed that Chapman has a lot of money for undergrads, but for graduates there are just a few fellowships and loans.


----------



## Philly

Did you see the Graduate fellowship/loan information on their fin aid website?


----------



## Winterreverie

Yeah that was basically what  was going off of, but I did email the financial counselor for Dodge... I'm just waiting to hear back.


----------



## ndakoulas

Yeah, the money issue should be interesting.  I've been saving for the past few years, but nowhere near the amount of what film school will cost. I guess I'll worry about that more when I actually have that problem to worry about.  I totally agree though that I had to make 100% sure that I felt the money would be well spent before I considered applying.

I think I'm going to try contacting someone about my status and see if they need to see some of my work.  After a couple months of not hearing anything, I'm having a hard time waiting much longer.  Just reconfirming that they've actually seen my materials would basically satisfy me until their final decision.

Does anyone think it would be strange for me to contact Nate out of the blue without having had any previous contact with him?  He seems to be the person that everyone has had the most success getting responses from.  If nobody objects, would someone mind PMing me his email address?  I'd really appreciate it.

P.S. - As far as genres go, I'm with both of you.  Whether it's a documentary or an action flick or whatever, as long as it's engaging I'm happy just helping to tell a story.  Coming from a cinematography standpoint, I think that every genre allows room for creativity and of course it's always fun diversifying to keep things interesting. I guess that goes for any film-related concentration actually.


----------



## Philly

I have no clue in what order the admissions commitee is evaluating applications, but it seems like only screenwriters and directors have gotten any updates from Chapman so far concerning their status.  

Is there anyone that applied to any other tracks that has heard anything?

If I were you I wouldn't stress out over them not contacting you yet.  If you wanted to email someone I would email Joe Slowensky, the dept. head.


----------



## ndakoulas

Thanks, sitting tight is probably the most sensible thing to do.  I blame the fact that any time I talk to my parents or anyone else I know, the the first thing I get asked is "So, did you hear anything yet about film school yet?"  As if checking this message board every hour wasn't already making me anxious enough.


----------



## Winterreverie

Has anyone ever heard back from Joe Slowensky? I emailed him a few days ago and haven't heard back yet.


----------



## Philly

I heard back from him, but we were in contact in the middle of February...I'm sure he's pretty busy right now-up to his neck in applications-so it might take him a little longer to return emails.  He gets back to people though.


----------



## UMCPGrad

Nate was the one who told me that they look for people applying to the directors program to have prior filmmaking experience.  I do believe they look for that.  The problem is that they don't tell you that beforehand.  I believe they want to make as much money as they can from application fees.


----------



## Winterreverie

So, its about $1000 to just reserve a spot at Chapman... Paying for grad school is ridiculous.


----------



## rockstar

Dang. $1000 to reserve a spot?! Wow..


----------



## Philly

Winterreverie,

When did they say that you have to decide and give your deposit by?  
--how exciting and expensive--


Also, on Chapman's website it states that some people with extensive film experience can move right in to the last two years of the program.  Do you guys know anything about this?  Any clue what they classify as "extensive film experience"  It seems however that even people with lots of film experience go through the entire program...


Also does anyone know if Chapman grants deferments?
Anyone asked this question of the school yet?


----------



## Winterreverie

I emailed joe Slowensky regarding Grants and fellowships  earlier this week, I haven't heard back yet. The actual letter from Chapman is at my parent's place  so when I visit this weekend I'll get the details for you all as to when they want confirmation.


----------



## Winterreverie

It says, "please return your intent to register ASAP" ASAP? What the hell does that mean? Can I sit on it till I hear if back from UCLA or will I lose my spot in the meantime. And while we're on the subject is $28,000 really worth it? Chapman Grad opinions highly appreciated.


----------



## ndakoulas

I'd think you should be able to wait until you hear back from UCLA.  I mean the letter says "ASAP" and it's not "possible" for you to commit to Chapman until you hear from UCLA right?  I'm surprised they don't give you a specific time limit to respond...  I bet if you called admissions they might be able to give you a general time frame.

And as far as $28,000 goes (is that per year?), I already thought long and hard before I applied and decided that I would bite the bullet and spend the money if I really thought it was going to help me fulfill my dream (which I do).  So I guess what you need to do is really think hard about what you expect to get out of film school and how much that is worth to you.

Is the debt and uncertainty worth the possible rewards?  Think about what the differences in your life would be in spending versus not spending that money on film school.  You're going to have doubts either way, but this is a decision that should make you more excited than worried.  Hopefully this helps you out at least a little.


----------



## Philly

ASAP??  What a cop out!  I think you can absolutely wait until you hear from UCLA.  They can't just up and say "You don't have a spot any more unless they give you a drop dead commit date, right?  

As far as they money goes...The way I see it...I would rather spend my life in debt and having pursued my dreams than in a hopeless 9-5 where I feel unchallenged but secure.  It's what matters most to you.  Ideally you get the dream job and the financial security, but you won't get it if you don't try for it.  

eeeekkk--I sound like an after school special!


----------



## Winterreverie

I think I will end up biting the bullet and accepting the offer. (Provided I don't hear back from UCLA with a fellowship).

I guess my big fear is that I've been my family's financial support since my dad had a heart attack almost 2 years ago.

I've dealt with the misery of a 9 to 5 that was making my brain cells slowly melt away. And I know this will be a fantastic opportunity, but responsibility weighs heavy on my shoulders.

I guess I will find a way to make due. I'd like to know that there are really TA positions and stipends to cover that second year. If I knew that I would already be packing my bags. On a side note, does anyone know the cost of graduate housing out there? Or are there reasonable priced local apartments or houses within walking distance?

Thanks!


----------



## Philly

You have a lot of the same questions as I do.  I did email the grad asst. about a month ago and he answered a bunch of my questions.  I've listed some of the questions and answers I thought might be relevant to your concerns.    


-Are there opportunities to teach/TA?  How abundant are teaching positions?   
--"There are many opportunities to TA, but graduate students do not teach any actual courses."

-Is there work study available and do you have time at all to work?
--"Yes, there are work study positions available, and many students have time to work (I am a directing student, for instance, and I can handle about 10 - 12 hours a week of work)."

-What's the cost of living like in Orange Co? About how much do I need a month to live?  
--"The cost of living varies, depending on your living situation and whether you have a roommate.  I would say you need about $1,500 a month for rent, food, and activities."

-Does anyone live in graduate housing or mainly off campus? 
--"Some married students live in Chapman-owned houses, but the vast majority of students rent apartments or houses from landlords.  Only married students are eligible for a Chapman house."

-What advice would you give in making a choice on which school to attend? 
--"I'd say go with your instinct - if you have a good feeling about a school, that's probably the right school for you.  Similarly, if you have any reservations, it might not be the right choice.  I never had any reservations about attending Chapman."

Hopefully these q and a's help.  Also I've been checking craigslist and it seems that there are places for rent within walking distance.  Most seem to be in the range of $550-800 if you plan on having a roommate.


----------



## Philly

Anyone hear anything from Chapman recently?  

Is there anyone on this forum that is currently a grad student at Chapman ad remembers when they were notified?...or even the process they had to go through.  I know they admit some without interviews but I'm still wondering if that applies to Directing students.


----------



## Winterreverie

Interesting...

I wrote an email to the head of the department asking about taking classes across emphasis' (I applied to directing at UCLA and Screen writing at Chapman, but my ideal grad school would allow me to take advanced classes in both regardless of my emphasis) and about the fellowships or TA positions available to supplement the tuition. Instead of sending me a quick reply he scheduled a 30-45 minute phone meeting with me. I'm not sure how to read that. I'll take it as good for now. Can they take away an offer for admission once they've offered it?

Side note, UCLA was really positive-- if not excited-- about cross discipline training so its not unheard of to walk in a screenwriter and to come out a well rounded film-maker.


----------



## Philly

I would definately take the phone meeting as something positive.  In reading over the graduate website it states that people are permitted to change their minds their first year and switch emphasis.  Maybe they also allow a screenwriting emphasis with several directing courses as supplement...I don't think they want to keep you from attaining your goals as a well rounded filmmaker.  I'd be interested in knowing what he says about it.


----------



## Winterreverie

Will definatley let you know, and at least this meeting gives me more time to wait on UCLA's response rather than submitting my intent to register right away.


----------



## Winterreverie

Answers to earlier questions from their Grad assistant:

First off, yes, as a screenwriting student you will be allowed to take directing and cinematography courses.  However, just a small caveat - those classes are usually small and the directing/cine students get first shot at being admitted to them.  That said, you should have no problem getting into them, although just note that the other students will have priority.  A good friend of mine who's in the producing program took two directing classes and is now using the school equipment to shoot a short film that he wrote.

That should also answer your second question - yes, you are allowed to check out equipment for a personal project.  In order to do so, you must register for an independent study course with a faculty member who's willing to advise the project, and then you must go through all the rigors expected of any graduate film - script development, script lock, greenlight, etc. You must have key members in place before you start shooting (editor, cinematographer, sound designer, etc.).  It's not uncommon for students from other disciplines to direct their own short films.

Hmmm, I think my preference of the school's I chose may be shifting. That Being said, the biggest hurdle is still money, but with any luck--


----------



## Philly

i just posted this on another thread but since it's Chapman News...

I spoke with the Grad Asst today and he said that decisions should be made by the end of April and that they were not sure if they are holding interviews this year or not.


----------



## BillyD

Yeah, the weird thing I noticed about Chapman is that they have two application deadlines, one in February, and one in May.  It seems like that would make them prone to cherry-picking their favorites right away, then holding out with the others until May "just in case" (and don't take this the wrong way!) they got someone else they liked more.

From what you guys say in this thread, with trouble hearing back, no certainty about interviews, and deadlines like 'ASAP', I wonder if that might be what's at work here.


----------



## Winterreverie

I definitely agree with you (and the website even implies) that the feb 1st deadline is the priority deadline. Applicants there get reviewed first and get first dibs at fellowships. However, like any film school, there are limited spots in each discipline, so it only makes sense that they would hold applicants they weren't certain about for more info or until they saw the whole pool. Especially if they are looking to be one of the big 5 film schools. Their reputation lies in the students the allow in.

As for the ASAP deadline-- yeah thats a cop out, but I'm sure they don't want to act like they're pressuring the future student-- especially if (and chances are) those same student applied to and were maybe even accepted to a rival school.


----------



## Jayimess

Wait...you can apply to Chapman in MAY?!?!?


----------



## Winterreverie

Yeah. Are you thinking of adding it to your list of conquered grad schools? I'm sure if there's space you'll have a good chance. Plus its on the up and up.


----------



## Winterreverie

I'm resurrecting an old thread for all those new people applying to chapman. This might answer your questions and give you a timeline as to when people were contacted and how.

Hope it helps!


----------



## cabezon

Hey winter I applied to Chapman (Producer program). How long did it take for you to hear anything from them regarding your app? How was your interview? Now that you are there, how is the overall vibe of the school/people?


----------



## Winterreverie

I heard within a month and a half that I was accepted without an interview. But I wasn't the norm. Most people heard much later and i would say about half of them interviewed. The school weighs heavy on application materials and each emphasis has a different committee review your apps.

The school is GREAT, there are so many down to earth students and professionals, just about everybody is in the collaborative mind set. Chapman isn't the school to feel like a "Star" in, but if you are all about the community aspect of filmmaking chapman is fantastic. Most of the faculty go above and beyond, we are constantly meeting professionals (They host fancy dinners with them for about 10 students at a time while they screen films at least twice a week and then they have panel discussions following the films.) 

Everyone is really mellow and open minded and so supportive of each other.


----------



## dardo1

I graduated from Chapman several years ago and here is just some friendly advise regarding most of the subject matter in these forums. What most applicants have to remember is that you are applying to a small liberal art "like" university and then to the Dodge Film School. So you have to meet the requirements of both; Chapman has become very competitive in terms of their University entry but even more so with the Film School (CU has about a 10% acceptance rate for Film School applicants with a 3.8 GPA and SAT's in the 1800-1900 range). So, remember to stay up on the academics as well as the creative work. As far as Chapman's reputation, the University is highly positioned in the annual national rankings in both the US NEWS & World Report and The Princeton Review. And the Film School is ranked among the top 10 in several specialty publications and lists. If you are discussing quality films schools these days, Chapman is always included among the greats, including USC, UCLA, AFI, CAL, Florida, and NYU. And, the mass, commercially oriented yet highly coveted Coca-Cola scholarship competition only takes the top 12 film schools in the nation for its yearly competition where the winner gets a bunch of cash and their film is shown in 9,000 nationwide theaters. Chapman is always one of these top 12 schools and the 2006 winner was a Chapman student. But while Chapman Film is only now becoming nationally recognized by most, the program has been noticed by die-hard film experts, students and professionals at least since the mid 90's, when CU became the 1st film program to widely use non-linear editing technology in the early 90's. But, rankings aside, the college/student fit is what is most important. Some people can't stand Orange County where Chapman is located, while others love its sunny weather, close proximity to Hollywood and all of the other Southern California benefits. (I think its a clear advantage to attend a school that is so close to Los Angeles). However, others love the big city feel of NYU and its stellar faculty. Still others want the big campus experience of a UCLA or Florida. So as a student, remember to go for what you want in a school in terms of its surroundings, student life, in addition to the quality of the education and faculty. If you are considering a film school, I would highly recommend Chapman's film school as it has everything a student would want; location, accessible facilities and equipment, which exceed most film schools' and might be the finest in the nation, Oscar winning faculty, plenty of great Hollywood guests, and a good reputation. Yes, its hard to get into CU, but all top film schools are. A few other ideas for less expensive schools that still offer extremely good programs include Long Beach State, UCSD, and San Fran State University.


----------



## Cine

hey dardo1, what are you doing now? I mean did you succeed in film industry after graduation from CU?


----------



## dardo1

As fate would have it I made stops at other schools, earning an MA and PhD and becaming a therapist.


----------



## jinfante

Is it hard to get into chapman as an undergraduate? It seems like most of you are graduates. I'm a junior in high school and am in love with chapman. I plan to apply in november. Any advise?


----------



## Winterreverie

I believe there is a chapman undergrad thread.. it is difficult to get in as an undergrad, but much harder as a grad-- mainly because there are so many more spaces for undergrads. I recommend taking a tour of the school and asking the tour guide (Usually undergrads) if they have any advice.

Also, sounds to me that dardo1 was an undergrad.. so he might have more insight

Also, try posting on undergrad threads, you're more likely to hear from the right people.

Good luck.


----------



## wannabe2

Got the feeling I'm not going to get an interview w/NYU. Trying to remain positive, but it's looking kind of grim. My question (in order to keep my hopes up, plus honest replies only please) has anyone in here gotten the boot from NYU, no interview, no admission, and still got into Chapman?


----------



## Winterreverie

Truth... NYU and chapman are so different in style and theory I don't know many people who applied to both. However, remember every grad school is looking for something different, looking for people that fit its individual personality.

Keep positive. Keep in touch with both schools. Ask if they need you to send any additional materials. And remember even if you don't get in this year its not the end of the world. Work for a year, save up money or experience, and try again later. Remember grad school is hella expensive! 

Good luck!


----------



## wannabe2

I just checked webadvisor for chapman. My status changed to decision pending. Is that bad news? I only ask because I was told emails wouldn't go out for another week.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

chapman is going to notify us soon?! oh no! i really like chapman it's my #1...

btw wannabe2, did you hear from nyu? i got nothing...what does that mean?!


----------



## wannabe2

Hey, NYU gave me the finger. But I'll be honest, the more I read about Chapman the more I wanted to be accepted there. They seem to be really organized. I don't know how they are on the funding of tuition, but I really get the impression that if you are able to make a name for yourself there, you have a pretty good chance of finding employment in the industry afterward. Yea, I really want to go there too. But I wonder of Decision Pending on Webadvisor means "yea, we looked at it, yawn"


----------



## jsirkin

my status for chapman has said decision pending since they first mailed me the login info for webadvisor...I'm pretty sure it just means that your stuff is in and going for review or is already being reviewed...from what I saw on last years posts, it seems that if it tells you a decision has been made as opposed to congratulations you have been accepted, then you might be in trouble.  Wannabe...what did your webadvisor say before it changed to decision pending?


----------



## wannabe2

Phew! That's good news,

I think it just said file complete, no "pending". 

Thanks for pulling me off of the ledge.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

oh yea they kept telling me decision pending for like..weeks. I have the greatest story with Chapman..it's not that great but that's not stopping me from sharing.

They sent me a letter in the mail saying that they didn't receive my application fee, which I'm certain I turned in. After being re-routed to 5 different departments and no one really knowing the answer I called back again (4th time in 2 hours) and this very competent woman told me that they made a mistake and that my check was in all along. I don't know why every person before that couldn't have told me that...oh well. 

The moral of the story is...that every time I called they told me my application was "decision pending" which just means it's in review and that they'll let you know.


----------



## Philly

hi everyone!  I'm a 1st year Grad Chapman director.  If you guys have any questions about the production program let me know.  I remember how tough it was making this decision last year...and how stressful  Let me know if I can be of any help.


----------



## birdman78

hey Philly, 
that's very kind of you. I was wondering if you applied to any other programs besides Chapman and what ultimately made you decide you wanted to go there.
Also, how do you like it so far? I visited the campus an thought it looked amazing, but an inside perspective could be very helpful.


----------



## Philly

Hey Birdman-

Yes, I applied to several different programs.  It ultimately came down to choosing between USC and Chapman for me...I got my undergraduate degree from Temple University in Film production.  I wanted to go to a graduate school that had a strong emphasis is narrative storytelling.  My undergrad was very independent filmmaker centric, so I was looking for something with more of a studio feel.  I was sick of trying to do everything myself  Chapman definitely provides the studio aspect.  Everyone works together here quite well...and is expected to.  
The reason I chose Chapman over USC was a few reasons.
1) Chapman funds your films.  They give you film stock and money for every production you have to make.  1st year you make a 5 minute film.  2nd year you direct a 15 minute production that one of the fabulous screenwriters writes.  The third year you make your thesis.  
2) You own the rights to your films-not the school.  This is important because if you get distribution, you make the money off of it.  (Not that it's a lot, but every little bit counts.  Who knows, if you become famous maybe your student work will become priceless one day!)
3) The students are a crap load less pretentious  than the students I met at USC.  Everyone here seems to want to make the best films they can and for the most part are open to constructive criticism and suggestions.  I have met amazing people that have helped me creatively and logistically.  
4)  Our facilities rock and so do our professors!  The Marion Knott studio is an amazing facility that's full of professors that are accessible and talented.  I'm taking Directing with John Badham right now and his insight is invaluable when working with actors.  I mean come on, he's directed John Travolta, Johnny Depp, Matthew Broderick, Richard Dreyfuss, Emilio Estevez, Rosie O'Donnell, Christopher Walken, Mel Gibson, Goldie Hawn, Wesley Snipes...do I need to go on??

So-That's why I chose Chapman.  I'm enjoying myself a lot so far.  I have to admit I miss my city  I moved here from Philadelphia-Orange is not a metropolis but we are only a half hour from LA.  Filmmaking fortunately keeps me busy.  The main campus is a little conservative for my liking, but there are wonderful more liberal people in the film school.  We're definitely our own entity apart from Chapman.  

What other questions do you have??


----------



## wannabe2

Hey Philly:

What I want to know is how many of your cohort had a substantial background in film? As you were a film undergrad, I would classify that as substantial. How many students had limited to no background in film? I know they fund the film, but what about the rest of fin. aid? Lastly, when do they start notifying the lucky candidates? 

Thanks,

Oh, and if you could casually move my application to the yes pile next time you're in the office I'd appreciate.


----------



## Philly

Hey Wannabe-

What emphasis are yo trying to get in to?  In my year there are 13 Directors.  3 Women 10 Men.  Of that number I would say that about 7 or 8 had "substantial" film experience.  We have undergraduates degrees ranging from Film production, film theory, anthropology, graphic design, education, african american studies, etc.  All of the directors are very different  but I think we all have one thing in common.  We have a strong voice and a passion for storytelling.  
As far as fin aid goes-I'm guessing you're asking about grants.  Chapman doesn't give much money to its Directors.  There are a few directors on fulbright scholarships and a few with small grants from the university.  I wouldn't expect it though...not if you get chosen to be a director.  The directing slots are so competitive that they can fill them without giving away money.  Many of the other emphases got scholarship money though.  Since the university does give you money for your productions, I take that off the tuition.  You know?  Since ultimately the films I make will be mine. 
As far as notification goes-I got an email in mid-March to submit my reel.  I got a phone call from the director of the program offering me a slot in the beginning of April.  A lot of the other director didn't find out until the end of April and even May.  One guy got the call in July.  It's a process you know.  Deposits are due the middle of April (I think) so if they offer the slot to someone and they don't take it, they'll call the next choice on the list after April 15th-ish.  At least this is what I remember from last year.  They could have a different model for this year..

The one thing I can tell you though is that the class sizes keep getting smaller and more selective.  There are 27 third year directors right now and only 13 first year directors.  I don't imagine them letting in anymore than 13 next year.  Of course this is purely my speculation-I'm not the one that makes the decisions.  
Got anything else??


----------



## wannabe2

I did apply for the Film Production/Directing and Cine as my second choice. I'm sure the competition is quite steep, but I'll keep my fingers crossed just the same.


----------



## Philly

The cinematography program at Chapman is great too!  Bill Dill heads up the department.  He's great  He used to teach at AFI-as did many of our professors.


----------



## Winterreverie

*loves Philly* We only ever take Manks class together.    

To elaborate on what Philly said--

Chapman is getting more and more selective with its students and the chances of any grad program at Chapman letting more than 13 students in is very unlikely. (there are 12 Screenwriters and I think 13 cines.. etc) However, that doesn't really mean you have to have extensive film background. But you do have to have strong writing and a decent academic record to be considered.

Grants rarely amount to more than a few thousand dollars, but the access and discount we receive makes up for it. (You can buy avid media composer for $300 as opposed to $5000)Plus the Industry insider dinners they throw for us and other advanced access to films, screenplays, etc. Film school is always a give and take- so Far I think its worth it.

The biggest reasons that Chapman is awesome are the people who go there. As Philly pointed out, pretense is low here-- so much so that those few with egos tend to stick out like a sore thumb. Seriously, its a very collaborative atmosphere which is great, but not for everybody. The Faculty are also amazing-- and for the most part very interested in advancing your careers and pointing you in the right directions. Heck, I'm only a first year and I already have a producer offering to option the screenplay I'm writing for my feature class. Can't beat that.

I found out my acceptance in the middle of march. Hopefully that gives you a better timeline-- they DON'T interview everyone, so don't get nervous if you aren't getting the interview invitation.

Best of luck to all!


----------



## wannabe2

I have pretty good grades (3.5). I was satisfied with my writing samples, but who the hell knows what these folks are looking for. Sometimes I think it's like throwing a dart from LA and hoping it reaches SF.


----------



## Philly

Hugs and much love to Winter   

My undergraduate G.P.A. was 3.5 as well.  So that seems on target for you.  They didn't interview me either, Joe just called me and told me about the program and asked me if I wanted to move to Orange.  I was so nervous-funny now that I think back on it


----------



## wannabe2

Philly, I think you got in without an interview due to your lengthy experience. But good for you. From everything I've read about Chapman it sounds amazing.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

i really like chapman also. But i'm applying for the producers program, which is also why i did the dual mfa/mba degree. do you have any comments on that? is that one new also like the one at nyu?


----------



## Philly

I have several friends that are in the producing program.  They seem to really be enjoying themselves as well.  Alex Rose is the head of the program.  She also used to teach at AFI.  She is a phenomenal producer with several credits including "Norma Rae", "The Other Sister", "Exit to Eden", etc.  She's really helpful as well.  A few months ago I had a distribution contract for a short film that I wrote and directed before I came to Chapman and she reviewed the contract for me and sat down and gave me advice on what i should ask for and make sure is included in the deal.  She's great!

The producers have the opportunity to take screenwriting classes as well as producing classes and are required to take production 1 along with all of the production emphasis students.  All students are required to crew on upper level cycle films their first semester.  I think it really gives all the emphases and understanding of what goes in to the production process regardless of what you ultimately want to do professionally.  it is also great for bonding and making friends.  You very quickly find the like minded people and are able to discover who you want and don't want to work with in the future.


----------



## birdman78

philly and winter. 

do you have any insider information on Chapman vs. AFI? I am putting my chapman application together right now. I wasn't aware of the program until I flew out to LA to check out AFI (I got invited to an interview). A friend recommended chapman and I stopped by and was blown away. 

Insider thoughts?


----------



## Philly

I have several friends that graduated from AFI and really enjoyed their experience.  AFI is $60,000 a year.  That really frightened me.  It is only a two year program but that still ends up being $45,000 more than Chapman's program.  AFI owns the films as well.  Didn't like that either.  AFI does have the name that everyone in the world knows, but Chapman has most of the professors that made the school what it is today.  Deso Magyr is the Artistic Director of our program.  He used to do the same at AFI.  
I think our facilities BLOW them away, and I think that since we don't really compete for resources at Chapman (every director gets to make films...Actually any student can do an independent project and Direct a film) it makes for a more collaborative environment.  When those in my cohort succeed, we all succeed.  Of course, I'm biased


----------



## Winterreverie

birdman78 what discipline are you applying to? Since its past the priority application deadline I recommend talking to someone from that discipline to make sure they haven't filled all the spaces.

I'm right up there with Philly-- the only thing I perceive AFI having over Chapman is the reputation, but Chapman's rep is growing by each graduating class... We're mentioned in almost all of the big West Coast School's 10 year plans. (I didn't consider east coast school's so I never looked it up) Many are threatened by our resources. And, though I haven't read it yet, our review in the latest film school confidential is stellar.

And yes I'm biased... I love our school.


----------



## birdman78

I'm applying for directing. I realize that the priority deadline has passed, but I wasn't aware of chapman when i did my initial round of applications. I really love what I'm hearing and what I saw, and hope that the admission committee will not judge me for not making the priority deadline. 
I've been working real hard on the submissions and should be ready to send them out by mid next week. 
Do you know anyone who could tell me if I'm too late?


----------



## jsirkin

Hey philly, what did Chapman ask for when they asked you to send your reel?  Did they want everything on your list or just a couple of samples?  How much content did you end up sending?

Im applying for directing and my reel mainly consists of stuff I did in documentary and experimental production classes...I'm thinking about shooting a narrative short next week so I can have it ready if they ask to see my stuff.  If I do, do you think I should email someone to add it to my list? Or just wait and send it if they ask?

Thanks in advance for the help...my mind was off "the waiting process" for a while but I know people might hear something as early as March, so its back to stressin.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

oh no! is it bad that they didn't ask for my reel? it might actually be better if they never see it...but i don't remember if I even had to have a reel as a producer applicant.

i really want this school. One of the other trends had people saying they already got in. I got my app in before the priority date but maybe it's too late?


----------



## Winterreverie

They don't typically ask producers for a reel unless something has changed... and I'm pretty sure the other thread was an undergrad thread


----------



## pinger007

Not to be negative, but is it really a perk to be able to purchase Avid Media Composer for $300?  As long as you are a student any where, whether it be junior high all the way up to PhD, you can get the discount on Avid.  I bought my copy of Composer almost two years ago for $245 and I'm not yet in film school.

But Chapman's still tied for my #1 spot, though.


----------



## Winterreverie

You sure you have media composer and not Avid xpress pro? Thats the one they have the student discount for typically. Media composer there isn't supposed to be a discount unless you're faculty or at least higher ed. And $300 was an estimate, its been a while since I bought it, was probably less.


----------



## Jayimess

Winter, did you get my voicemail?  We'll be at Chapman around 10 tomorrow...


----------



## pinger007

Yep.  It's Media Composer.  All you have to do is search for it online and you can get a student discount on it.  I think it's up to $295 now.  When I bought it, there was like a $50 off promotion going on.  

I've also got Xpress Pro, which is really all you need, minus a few of the bells and whistles of the Composer package.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

Since i'm going to be in LA next week i'm going to go see Chapman's campus, for the first time. i'm excited but also afraid that if i love it i don't want to know if i get rejected or not...oh pooh.


----------



## Winterreverie

Best of luck red-- it was my visit to chapman that made the huge difference to me!


----------



## redpokiepenguin

i'm not going to lie. When someone said that the little town next to Chapman looked a lot like Main Street Disneyland I got really excited. It gave Chapman that extra 'something.'


----------



## Winterreverie

LMAO... Seriously, one of the major selling points to me was that it was so close to Disneyland, its like an unwritten law to get a seasons pass. And old town is soooo cute. Lots of great little restaurants, bars, and coffee shops you can walk to from the school. If you find a good place to live (I did-- and I LOVE IT) you rarely have to use a car and can save up the parking pass money for something more fun!


----------



## redpokiepenguin

shhh! don't tell me more. i'm really beginning to love it


----------



## cabezon

The more and more I hear about Chapman the more I want in! ahaha! Seems like a good spot. I hope to get in.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

if anyone is interested I talked to chapman today.
They said that they don't usually interview, sometimes they do but mostly not.


----------



## Winterreverie

It really depends on the discipline


----------



## Winterreverie

congrats-- yay. Usually for production if you may change at the end of the first year if you really nail your 321 (second semester project)


----------



## Winterreverie

I had this problem last year-- call the head of the department and just ask if its okay if you wait to hear from you other school's before you make a decision. They waited for me to decide last year-- should be fine for you too. I hope. =P


----------



## wannabe2

How did they notify you? Mail, call?


----------



## Jayimess

Hey, my friend got her acceptance letter from Chapman today!

Winter, I sent you her number, call her if you have time.

Congratulations, everyone...the waiting is in its endgame....


----------



## Winterreverie

Hey jayimess-- I called her and left a page-- I'll try calling back soon. Sorry I was in a meeting when you called.


----------



## birdman78

is this a grad forum?
I thought admission was rolling through may 1st how come they already notify of acceptances?


----------



## wannabe2

Jayimess,

What discipline was your friend admitted to? 

Do you mind sharing what his/her background is? Lot's of experience, major, etc.


----------



## Winterreverie

Birdman-- Priority admission was feb 1st-- so they let in the first round of applicants from there. After May 1st they decide on the empty spaces or the spaces unconfirmed or if there is an exceptional later applicant. Hope this helps!


----------



## birdman78

thanks winter. 
It does - I doubt if you know this but do you know the general statistics - how many people who didn't make the early descision make it in usually 1 or 2 people or is it more like a third or half. 


I just sent out my application yesterday and I really really hope to get in. I totally fell in love with chapman after i visited but that was already after feb 1st  
didn't even hear of it before hand but now it's my #1 choice. 

keep your fingers crossed for me. 

What discipline are you in again?


----------



## Jayimess

> Originally posted by wannabe2:
> Jayimess,
> 
> What discipline was your friend admitted to?
> 
> Do you mind sharing what his/her background is? Lot's of experience, major, etc.



She applied for editing with the priority deadline.

It's the same friend that came to LA and interviewed with AFI last week for editing as well.

I don't feel comfortable posting her details on here, I'm sorry.  It's just not my place.  So I'll tell you about our school instead.

We both graduated from Cleveland State University, a small state school in Ohio with a burgeoning film and digital media program.  With a  fellow alum already going to Chapman as a Producer, and myself at USC as a Screenwriter, our alumni have been doing well academically the last year or so...pretty exciting, especially since we've also got some folks working as professionals both here in LA and back in Ohio.

She's brilliant, and she's very passionate, and that's all I can really tell you.  They didn't interview her or ask for a reel, so the insane amount of time she tells me she spent on her apps must have really  paid off.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Winterreverie

for chapman-- the apps are huge-- and are extensive compared to what they expected at UCLA. I'm not sure what the stats are between priority vs. the actual admission date-- I do know that screen writing and directing fill up first.

All I can tell you, if you didn't apply priority is to bug bug bug them. I know that seems counter productive But I know two people personally (Both  accepted Literally the day before orientation) who I truly believe got in on persistence alone. 

Don't be annoying, per say. But make yourself memorable. Ask if they need any additional materials. Ask if you get in on your second choice discipline if you could transfer to the first after the first year. Ask about TA-ships Ask questions you might already know the answers to (because of these forums- we really don't hide much here which is awesome). Basically, let them know that you are in love with the school. Do it via email or phone. And that might help when they make their way across your app.

If not, apply again next year, but make priority.


----------



## Winterreverie

By the way-- the week long orientation is amazing and SOOOOO much fun!


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac

Winter,

Thank you so much for your invaluable advice.

What do you know about Chapman's film studies program? Do their slots fill up as quickly as those for writing and directing? The reason I ask is because I'm two days away from submitting my film studies application. Believe me, had I discovered Chapman last year, I would have applied well in advance of the February 1st priority deadline.

Here's an open question all SF visitors. Who besides me has applied to at least one film studies/criticism program for admission this fall?

Ciao for now,

J.G.


----------



## birdman78

hey winter, 

thanks you so much for your advise... it's really awesome that you are willing to be so helpful. I'll do everything that I can except, I'm afraid, wait another year. I'm turning 30 in september and really don't want to push it back another year... so unfortunately, if i get in somewhere decent I'll probably go. 
That said I will be persistent, and hope they see it my way. 

I put in more effort into my chapman application than any other school (I applied to about 6 others). 
I got really good responses from other schools so far (interview to columbia, AFI and BARD) - so I think my chances would have been pretty solid if I applied before Febuary. 

If I end up getting in, I'll buy you a drink when i get there. 

cheers,


----------



## Winterreverie

As far as I know, film studies is a newer program and didn't fill all its spaces this previous year. The program from what I know is very flexible and allows you to take screenwriting and production classes as electives. Other than that I don't know too much. My friends in the program seem happy enough. If you have specific questions I can ask one of my friends and get back to you on it when I get an opportunity.


----------



## Winterreverie

Woo hoo-- I'll take you up on that drink-- and wish you the best of luck.

Offhand, what did you apply to as a second choice?

If it makes you feel any better, many grads are pushing 30-- some are past 40, many have worked professionally prior to attending. One for instance actual started the film industry in Namibia...


----------



## birdman78

it does make me feel better. I would hate to be the only geriatric student 

I studies art and illustration in my undergrad, and we had a 50 year old lady studying with us. She always had excuses why she hadn't done her assignment (2 of my 4 kids had the flue etc.). 
She was really nice, but I don't want to be her. 

My second choice is screenwriter. I see myself as a director writer... so it makes sense. 
I will have to transfer though ig I get in. I already took some screen writing classes etc. and really want to learn the art of directing.

you never did tell me what you were in for.


----------



## Winterreverie

Screenwriting-- but I dabble in directing. I was given the opportunity to switch last year or stay a screenwriter and do directing on the side-- I chose to stay because the program is a year shorter about $10,000 cheaper-- and I got a fellowship for writing.

Plus-- everyone is given opportunity to do Independent study projects and direct and most teachers will allow you to take their classes as electives. (There are a couple who'll throw a fit if you do, so if you get in ask me and I'll tell you who to avoid.)


----------



## birdman78

hey winter, 
when you say you were given the  opportunity to transfer what do you mean exactly?
did you ask for it and they said yes? did they just offer it out of the blue? was screenwriting your second choice?
In that same vain hoe common/easy is it to transfer? Is it safe enough to assume that if I am dedicated and really want to transfer disciplines it will happen?


----------



## Winterreverie

I had a meeting with the chair prior to my accepting admission saying that it was important to me to be able to do both directing and screenwriting-- it  was the same conversation I had with UCLA. At that point Joe offered to switch me into the directing discipline if I wanted-- we discussed it, and I chose to stay screenwriting, provided I'd have  opportunity to direct. 

I had screenwriting as a first choice and directing as a second. Screenwriting actually filled up first last year.

It's rare to transfer disciplines from screenwriting to directing or vice versa-- but from another production discipline to directing happens about once a year. Talk to Joe-- he gets the final say.


----------



## Matty

Hello all,

 I haven't written in a while as I've been in the application dogfight and am now nervously awaiting the results. To all those in the same boat right now, my best wishes.  

If I may, I'd like to ask a few questions from people applying to Chapman for directing, and those currently studying directing there.

1) Have any directing applicants heard anything yet?  I read that someone already got accepted for editing, and naturally my heart rate increased quite a bit.

2) For those currently enrolled, I keep reading how competetive the program, and I have no doubt about that fact. However, if you could share some of your history or some of your classmates' pior to getting in, that could put just how competetive in perspective... it would be very much appreciated. I guess I'm just really nervous at this point, I don't know if my application is competetive enough, and having been denied by the AFI last year, I guess I'm even more trepedatious about the whole thing. 
Basically, I think there are good aspects about what I sent, but I'm not sure how high the bar is set.  I think my dramatic scene wasn't as strong as it could have been, and I'm not sure how well my essay came across. For my experience, I'm a Film Production Major from the University of British Columbia, I've directed several short films (one for network television on comission, one of them is an international film festival award winner). For the last two years, I've directed commercials, promotional videos, and documentaries on a freelance basis.  I'm set to direct my latest short film in the spring, but it'll be too late to show any of it if they ask for samples. I think my letters of recommendation are fairly good (one of them is by Hollywood director Ken Kwappis). 
I'm babbling here, but I guess I just wanted to see if any of you students right now could tell me if I'm at least in the same realm of the competetion to get into this school which I have my heart set on attending.  Obviously, none of you can predict anything, that I'm aware of. 

3)Finally, I beleive somebody mentioned what their friend got in by persisting on the phone. Any tips on that front?  what kind of calls and to whom?

My utmost gratitude and thanks for any responces.


----------



## Glenn Jason

Is it true that the Chapman directing program is still accepting submissions?


----------



## Jables

According to their own applications, the deadline isn't until May 1, the priority deadline was Feb 15 if I recall correctly.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

I HAVEN'T HEARD A THING!!! OMG!

I just went to chapman and I keep calling and harassing then and still no peep. They can't even answer my questions. I applied with a discipline in Producing but to the joint MBA/MFA program. Please let yourself be known if there are more MBA/MFA people. Anyway! The MBA people are so nice, but they haven't had the opportunity to see my application yet because apparently film is looking at it. Plus neither department knows how it'll work, if they'll talk to each other, etc. because it looks like they're never had a student do the MBA/MFA. It is really new.....Good lord I'm freaking out.


----------



## Winterreverie

lol-- breathe. Oh and PM Bruno for more details on the producing side-- he's on these forums somewhere...


----------



## V2M

Hey, redpokiepenguin, I don't think that you need to worry because double producing program application should take longer. I applied to "regular" producing, and I had an interview on 03/05, but it should be totally different in your case. 
I also applied to UCLA producing; was anybody in CA invited for UCLA producing interview yet?


----------



## cabezon

Hey redpokiepenguin & V2M I also applied to producing programs at UCLA & Chapman. This waiting sucks. lol 

I haven't been invited to any interviews yet but I'm maintaining a positive attitude. Thanks to this forum I know I'm not the only one waiting. Winter is right, I've PM'd Bruno and one of the UCLA producing students who was on these boards last year and they've helped out a bunch. Everyone's experience is different but it's always good to have an idea of what to expect. I'm so excited about getting in.

The last time I called Chapman the person on the phone seemed like they'd been receiving tons of calls because they were almost answering my questions before I asked them. haha! I emailed Joe Slowensky last week but he hasn't returned my email. So I'm trying again, this time I'll email the grad assistant.

Best of Luck everyone! We'll know soon


----------



## Russell Blanchard

i applied to UCLA producing, no word yet


----------



## V2M

Although I went to interview on the 5th, I am not supposed to hear from Chapman until 3-4 weeks later, so I guess Chapman is still interviewing. Plus I was invited only one week ahead of the interview date. Hopefully that heps.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

hey all, thanks for telling me to calm down. i definitely need it. I'm calling chapman soon so let me know if you need anything asked.


----------



## cabezon

I don't know about any of you guys but I just got an email from one of the producing professors @ Chapman, Alex Rose, apparently she's looking over my portfolio, etc. That doesn't really mean I'm 'in' but I was excited to see that email sitting in my inbox when I checked it. Considering UCLA & Miami have been quiet so far and pretty much everyone else is on the same boat. just waiting....lol

I applied in January so I'm kinda surprised that they are just getting to my stuff. But hey! Better late than never right? Wish me luck guys! 

Has anyone gotten an interview or been admitted to Chapman yet?


----------



## cabezon

By the way how many other Chapman TV/Film producing applicants are there on here? Am I the only one? What about applicnats to other disciplines? Any news?


----------



## redpokiepenguin

i haven't heard anything from the producing department at all. i can't even get in touch with someone in the general film/tv department to ask questions


----------



## wannabe2

I spoke with the "grad assistant" line. 
1. They have just started prelim interviews for directing emphasis.
2. Yes, they do interview all directing interviews. 
3. To the best of this person's knowledge, they have not finished going through all of the priority apps. 

4. I'm a mess and I don't think I'll get in.


----------



## Jables

I got a call today for Producing. They wanted me to fly out for an interview in 2 weeks, but I declined for a phone interview since I'm flying out next week for a UCLA interview, and can't afford two flights a week apart.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

producing calling out already? omg i don't know what to do with myself. I totally fell in love with the school, the people, and the program when i went to visit. to quote wannabe: i'm a mess....true very very true..


----------



## Matty

wannabe,

I don't mean to be pry, but why don't you think you'll get in?  Is it because you get a feeling that all the potentials have already been contacted?


----------



## redpokiepenguin

I'm going to gripe a little bit, plus provide some info.

i just talked to the admissions office, which really don't know all that much, but they said because of rolling admissions they keep notifying people in waves. So it's possible if you didn't hear you didn't make this 'wave' or they didn't get to your application yet. 

On the other hand b/c i'm a joint degree applicant they don't know what to do with me. They keep saying i'm fine, but then when i talk to the individual schools they never saw my applicaiton. I think it's a subgroup that they don't know how to deal with. I can't get any answers, i don't know when I'll know. etc. It's driving me crazy....arg. I don't like being, what feels like, everyone's guinea pig.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

Bartleby, that's a tough call. I would weigh my how likely i was to get into the other schools and how much i like chapman.

question to all: when you look at webadvisor and it says "date received" is it before the priority deadline? Because I postmarked mine about a week before but i guess they didn't process it until later. my date says 2/11 which is 10 days past so now i'm worried that it's not priority but rather just regular.


----------



## placebo

redpokiepenguin,

you should be fine. my stuff has a date after 2/1 as well but i was in contact with the grad school throughout the process (thanks to a missing transcript) and was informed that so long as the materials arrived before 2/1 applicants are considered for the priority deadline.


----------



## wannabe2

quote from Matty: I don't mean to be pry, but why don't you think you'll get in? Is it because you get a feeling that all the potentials have already been contacted?

From what I gather given what I've observed in here is that most of the really experienced folks are getting in. Which is fine, maybe I'll spend another year really crafting better applications. That's all. 

redpokiepenquin- the date on my webadvisor is also post 2/1, and I had my app in the last week of Jan. They also lossed my transcripts, so... I was assured (who knows if it is true or not) that if they received it before 2/1 then you are considered a "priority" candidate. 

Good Luck, from what I've been reading you've gotten interviews with most of the big five. I thought you said you just submitted some stuff you threw together with your cam ? 
Good for you though, mean it.


----------



## Jayimess

Bartleby,

PM Winter, she talked to my friend who got the same ultimatum but was waiting for AFI.

It is my understanding that they will wait.

I personally don't think that you should commit until you know all your options.  I committed to UCLA before getting the bump off of USC's waitlist, and I had to change my tune.  It's hard to tell someone  you really respect, in my case, Hal Ackerman, that you're going somewhere else.


----------



## Matty

Hello fellow applicants,

I too called a grad assistant today, and I'm afraid there's nothing overly spectacular to report. He basically told me that they have A LOT of applications this year, and that they have not gone through all of them yet. "Be patient" he told me over and over.  But I would advise any non-americans to check and see if all systems are go in the process for their applications. After being on the phone with the grad assistant, I called the office of admissions and asked what my status was. The lady told me they were still waiting for the TOEFL score. "I never took the test" I said, "I wasn't aware I was supposed to".  It was later revealed that they just assumed that since I am from Canada that I hadn't studied in English; even though on of my majors was English lit!
After being bounced around some more on the phone, I finally got the TOEFL waived, but I fear the confusion set me back on the processing. I wish that on no one else. 

Also, I posted a while ago my question on what exactly constitutes 'experience' for Chapman, and no one has weighed in on the question. I admit I am clueless as to what the level of experience is, and if I'm close to it or not. Wannabe has said that he feels he might not be quite there yet, and I guess it'd be nice to know if I'm in that boat as well. Can any current or future Chapman hopefulls weigh in here? 
Thanks guys


----------



## wannabe2

Matty:

To put it in perspective where my qualifications are concerned, I have only PA'd for a couple of independent shorts. That's it. My admission, I believe, is reliant upon my grades and my writing samples. If they ask me for my reel, well then we'll see. Given some of the films I've seen by other potentials, I have my work cut out for me. I might need to really hone my craft. My hope is that Chapman does assume that some incoming students are without a background in film production. But my feeling is that "the top 5" limit the number of novices. We'll see, best of luck.


----------



## Bartleby Fink

I'm most definitely a novice, as I've only worked on a couple of no-budget shorts. But I recently started as an editing assistant/intern at a local production firm.

And I got in.

Also, I spoke with Joe (the chair of the film program) and he said he'd be happy to extend my deposit deadline for me to get out there and meet with him. So, go Chapman! They are tops so far.


----------



## Winterreverie

Yay-- I'm so excited. I know you'll love the school!


----------



## wannabe2

Hey Bartley Fink, awesome! I haven't heard a word, so kind of bracing for whatever comes. I really liked Chapman... 

We'll see. The grad assistant did say they haven't gotten to all the apps, but I kind of thought he was giving the standard company answer. But kudos, Chapman is really awesome.


----------



## Winterreverie

I'm on set tonight with the grad assistant-- I'll ask him where they really are in the process. He's a good friend of mine.


----------



## wannabe2

Hey Winter- if you could find out where they are with the Directing candidates that'd be awesome. Also, if you could find out if they ever take total novices I would be interested to know that as well. Given what I've learned in here I believe they only accept reletively experienced folk. I've already begun working on next year's apps. I decided last minute (November) to just go for it. 'not enough time to prepare. But, we'll see.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

hey foxwithcpu,

i applied to producing at afi and chapman too. havne't heard a thing but they're rolling admissions. they tell me that they let people know in 'waves.' so i'm guessing they haven't reached us yet. In terms of interviews I think it depends on who you are. I don't think they all interview though.


----------



## Winterreverie

As far as I recall-- people were just barely getting admitted in march-- and I know people who were let in, literally days before orientation (You can PM Manofaction-- who amazingly moved down here from Canada literally on a moments notice) 

As far as interviews go, They don't interview everyone-- which is good and bad. If they're certain about you by your application alone you tend to hear right away (I was admitted really early last year without an interview) But for production specifically directing, they tend to wait a little longer and interview a bit later. The unfortunate side of this, is you'll never know what to think of your application or chances until you get admitted or rejected. Try hard not to stress-- I know, easy for me to say, but remember all of us from last year survived the wait.

Not everyone let in to Chapman has film experience, although I would say that more than half of those admitted to Chapman do-- in fact many have worked professionally in other countries or have won awards at various festivals or have studied personally under respected filmmakers. But I also know people who had never picked up a camera before our first assignment.-- Yes, you get your first assignment almost as soon as you get admitted, but don't sweat it.

I'll let you know, I never contacted chapman until after I was admitted. However, if you haven't heard yea or nay by may, I would email the chair or whoever you interviewed with and let them know you're still alive and (Especially) if you have any additional materials you can send-- I think that's the key. Or you can wait-- which won't exactly hurt your chances. Like I said tonight I'm on set (At Chapman-- you have opportunities to constantly be on set regardless of your discipline) and I will ask the Grad assistant if he knows anything about where they are in admissions this year.

But also, bear in mind that since Chapman is new, the expectations for admissions are changing. There are twice the number of people in the year before me-- most of them a lot younger and less experienced than the students that came in with me (I think around 70 of us total).


----------



## wannabe2

Winter, as noted by another contributor, thanks for your willingness to share your experience, strength, and hope. 

Just to clarify what you said-"But I also know people who had never picked up a camera". Were these people accepted into the Directing emphasis? 

Enjoy the set, I know I will soon hopefully. I've reread the abstract from "Confidential" at least 77 times. It sounds so awesome.


----------



## cabezon

I'm with foxwithcpu, I'm ready to hear about my apps. 

Nice to see another producing applicant on here. Hey fox, what other schools did you apply to?


----------



## cabezon

Hey guys,

Good news! I just got a call from Alex Rose's office @ Chapman and she wants me to come in to interview for the Film/TV Producing program! I was busy at the time I was called so told them I would call back early tomorrow to schedule a date. Can you believe that? I've been waiting so long and when I get 'the' call I'm busy with something important. Ahaha! I'm so excited nonetheless. Good times

Just thought I let you guys know. Wish me luck with all this.


----------



## Vancer

Does this mean anything to anyone?


The most recent status for your Chapman Application(s) is listed below:

Application Term: Fall 2008
Program: Film Production
Location: Orange Campus
Application Status: Please contact the Chapman University campus to which
you applied for information about your status.

Any thoughts? Give me some good news guys lol.


----------



## Vancer

By the way, I contacted Dodge College @ Chapman and they told me that all Film Production decision letters have been mailed. We all should be hearing soon...


----------



## placebo

Got a letter today informing me I have been accepted to Chapman for the MFA in Screenwriting. Very excited.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

my webadvisor page, for producing, still says "decisions pending." What's taking them so long?!


----------



## cabezon

congrats placebo! I'm a producing porgram candidate. If I get into chapman maybe we can collaborate on a project in the future.

As for everyone else: I wouldn't pay too much attention to the 'webadvisor' thingy. Honestly, I haven't gotten any webadvisor login info that everyone talks so much about (weird...I was beginning to worry whenever I read these posts) I'm sure they are so busy interviewing/reviewing portfolios that they haven't even updated it. They probably won't do it until after this whole crazy dance is over. For example, I applied to UCLA and they haven't touched their application status page since october 2007. 

In other words... don't worry guys. If it's meant to be it'll come. Just chill and take your mind off of the stress of waiting. That's what I did and I got a call. Totally unexpected. and trust me I've been feeling the stress too.

Good look everyone. And congrats once again placebo.


----------



## Winterreverie

Vancer-- Sorry. Thats most likely bad news... =(

Placebo-- Congrats I'm sure you'll love it! I'm having my first short film that I didn't direct produced this wednesday (I am soooo excited.) Come say hi when you get here!

And, seriously, chapman is great at updating their webadvisor.

Red-- I'd drop Alex rose an email letting her know that your a dual candidate for producing and that you've called both departments and no one seems to know where your application is. Let her know that you applied by priority and that chapman is your first choice and you heard they're sending out acceptance letters, and that you're starting to worry that it got lost in admissions.


----------



## Matty

Any news from anybody who applied for directing?
I don't know what to think at this point.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

winter, thanks so much for the advice. i've been contacting joe who's really hard to get ahold of. i'll definitely drop her an email.


----------



## SD Grad

Hi Philly and everyone,

Thanks for all of your insights!  You've given great and helpful information.  I applied for the MA in Film Studies and the MFA in Cinematography.  Does anyone know how competitive the MA in Film Studies program is?  Is anyone in either program?  How do you like them?

Chapman seems really great and the more I find out about it, the more I want to go there!!

Thanks!!




> Originally posted by Philly:
> hi everyone!  I'm a 1st year Grad Chapman director.  If you guys have any questions about the production program let me know.  I remember how tough it was making this decision last year...and how stressful  Let me know if I can be of any help.


----------



## deus_ex_machina85

How do you check your Chapman Application status online?


----------



## SD Grad

Log in to Web Advisor. Then go to Prospective Students and then Admissions Status. http://www.chapman.edu/RegOffice/OC/webAdvisor.asp
If you haven't activated it, you will need to do that first and the help desk can help you with that, if needed.  Their phone number is on the page linked above.



> Originally posted by deus_ex_machina85:
> How do you check your Chapman Application status online?


----------



## wannabe2

In order to check your status, your application must be complete. Once it is complete Chapman's UIS department sends you a user name and temporary password. Once you successfully log in and change your password you can go to "potential students" and then check "admissions status" or something like that. If you applied a while ago, and haven't gotten the UIS letter, I would call the Office of Admissions asap.

Good Luck


----------



## Vancer

Wait listed... Damn
I still have a chance though, we'll see how it pans out.


----------



## Jayimess

> Originally posted by Vancer:
> Wait listed... Damn
> I still have a chance though, we'll see how it pans out.



I got into USC off the waitlist.

Don't give up.


----------



## Ryan C.

Foxwithcpu,

I got that promotional DVD last week and I have not applied to Chapman-- but I have taken a campus tour. As soon as I got it I watched the whole thing through. I noticed that they included student films that represented various styles. 

The first one, "The Line" was my favorite. Its tight and lean. Overall I was very impressed with the films. I was a bit taken back by the lack of originality a couple of the films demonstrated. 

I wish other schools would send out a DVD like this. For a potential student few things are more valuable for getting a feel of a school than seeing films created by their students. Whatever cost they may have put into it, I bet the return in more recognition and applicants more than makes up the difference.

What did you think of the films?


----------



## Winterreverie

What films were on the dvd?

As far as I know the dvd's are new, so they probably sent them out later-- I think the Line was a thesis from last year.

Bear in mind, that Chapman's conservatory (and equipment) was only a few years old. So they have fewer films to choose from to include on the dvd. I went to a screening of the latest thesis films and there were a few that were amazing. And many that were not formula. originality was not an issue...  but if they waited for these to be cut to choose, they wouldn't have gotten the dvd's to all the applicants or potential students before the decisions were made.


----------



## Ryan C.

Good point Winterreverie,

The DVD starts with an introduction to Chapman, "What's Your Story?"

The student films are:

The Line
Mamitas
Eater
Chiles
Negotiations

Do you know if there will there be another screening of this years films? I would love to see them.

Ryan


----------



## Winterreverie

Yeah the grad screenings are regularly scheduled-- we're on spring break just now, but I'll let you know when the next screening happens--

How'd you like mamitas? That film has done GREAT in the festival circuit.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

This forum insane. Just goes to show how the intelligence/information of a group is far greater than the individual. 

I saw the posts about the promo DVD and wondered if I got one too. Surprise! It was sitting in my mailbox. I found the situation really entertaining.

I can't wait to check it out. It's nice to know they haven't forgotten I exist..even if it's only promo material


----------



## FarhanAli

> Originally posted by foxwithcpu:
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just received a promotional DVD from Chapman in the mail.  Is this normal protocol for applicants at my current stage?
> 
> It seems odd to try to advertise to me after I've already applied, but maybe they think I am trying to decide between them and another school?  Of course, I haven't heard a peep from Chapman about either disciplines that I've applied to, so that still doesn't make sense.
> 
> Tara



I got that DVD even though I never applied. I had my letters of rec. sent to them and signed up to receive info but in the end decided not to fill out an application.


----------



## birdman78

i WANT ONE TOO! whah... maybe they don't like New Yorkers.


----------



## jsirkin

Hmmm just checked my mailbox, no dvd yet but I am in Florida so I'm sure it would take a little longer depending on where you guys are from.

I'm really interested in watching some of the films that were made, i've been trying to look for some online but couldn't find too much.

Just a general question to all the people applying this year...Have you guys already graduated from your undergrad, or is anyone still in the process graduating either this semester or over the summer? I am still in the process and I was wondering if it would hurt my chances at all....


----------



## Winterreverie

Nah.... by spring break they mean a week with no classes with twice as much homework and 3-5 sets to crew for. I'm busier than ever.


----------



## SD Grad

That DVD sounds interesting.  I wonder how to go about getting one?  Did you go on a tour, too, fox?

I've been accepted for MA Film Studies at Chapman, but am hoping to get into Cinematography.  Still waiting on that one.  But if not, at least I'm in!!

Winterreverie - as a production major, do you take any film studies courses?




> Originally posted by foxwithcpu:
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I just received a promotional DVD from Chapman in the mail.  Is this normal protocol for applicants at my current stage?
> 
> It seems odd to try to advertise to me after I've already applied, but maybe they think I am trying to decide between them and another school?  Of course, I haven't heard a peep from Chapman about either disciplines that I've applied to, so that still doesn't make sense.
> 
> Tara


----------



## theswillmerchant

Hey everyone,

I am a 1st year cinematographer at Chapman.  I was thinking about how helpful these forums were to me last year when I was applying so and I decided I should help out.  If anyone has any questions about the cinematography program or the production program in general let me know.

Ryan


----------



## Bartleby Fink

Ryan, I got accepted as an editor, but I'm not 100% sure that is what I want to be focused on. So I was wondering what the first year is like as far as allowing me to take some other course and find out what I  _really_want to do.


----------



## Bware

Hey, I just found this site the other day, and what I've read so far has been incredibly helpful. Thank you to all the contributors!

That being said, I've got some questions, haha.

Like Bartleby Fink, I just got into Chapman as an Editor, and I'm pretty excited to have gotten in to such a great school.  The thing is, I'm not entirely sure that I want to be locked in as an editor either.

I know the first year is the same for everyone, and that there is some room to switch focuses or take electives, but I haven't been able to find much about the Editing focus in terms of what they do after that first year. If I stay as an editor, will the bulk of my "Chapman Experience" be sitting in front of an Avid station editing things that other people make?  I understand (and admire) the collaborative process that Chapman is trying to enforce, but before I send in that hefty deposit or commit myself to over $100,000 tuition, I'd like to know as much as I can about what I'll actually be doing with most of my time there.

I really appreciate the time that the current Chapman students (Winterreverie, theswillmerchant, etc..) take to help us newbees out, and any insight you can give me (and I'm guessing Bartleby as well) into what the Editor path is like will be even more appreciated.  With any luck, I'll see you all in the Fall!


----------



## SD Grad

Hi Ryan,

Thanks for your offer.  I have some questions.  Can you describe what your experience has been like so far?  How many films have you done the cinematography for?  Were you in charge, or more like a camera operator in the beginning?  Have you received good technical training on how to successfully be a camera operator/cinematographer so far?  Have you learned about working with film?

Thanks!!

Ash


----------



## theswillmerchant

Ok.  Here we go.

Yes, everyone takes essentially the same classes the first year but you do take a class specific to your emphasis as well.  You are pretty much allowed to take as many classes as you want, and across disciplines.  There tend to be a couple people who switch at the end of the first year although I wouldn't count on that.

The editors do a lot of editing but they are also fairly regularly on set, acting as script supervisors or sound mixers, usually.  You can also crew in another department if you want, just ask around.

As far as my experience so far, it has been great.  I have worked on many sets including several thesis films, 2 2nd year films, and many 1st year films.  I have worked in many different capacities on these sets.  Some jobs include grip/electric, best boy electric, dolly grip, 1st and 2nd ac, and so on.

I have acted as the director of photography for 3 1st year projects.  On those projects I was pretty much in charge.  Most technical training comes from being on set, so I would encourage you to get plugged in right away.  That shouldn't be hard as you  will be recruited heavily by 2nd and 3rd year students during orientation week.  Everyone is always looking for crew.

My cine classes have been pretty good also.  I have one with Bill Dill right now and it is awesome.  We do some lecture, then watch clips, then we go in the soundstage to do lighting setups and camera workshops etc.

I would definitely recommend Chapman.  The people are cool and non-pretentious for the most part.  I haven't regretted my decision once.


----------



## theswillmerchant

Oh yeah, we do learn quite a bit about film.  Of the 3 movies I was cinematographer on one was dv, one was hd, and one was on 16mm.  We shoot something on film our 1st semester (16mm) and our 1st projects that everyone does (321's) are shot on 16mm.

2nd year cycle films are shot on either 16mm or super 16, and thesis films are usually shot on either super 16, hd, or 35mm.


----------



## Maseiya

When I went to visit Chapman some weeks ago, I had the opportunity to talk with a first-year Cinematography student. He was trying to get into the Directing program, but he said he thought it would probably be impossible. Only one or two people get to switch into the Directing discipline after the first year, is what he told me--they don't take any more than that. A LOT of people want to switch into Directing, it's the most competitive discipline to get into, apparently. It's not as difficult to switch into any other discipline, though. At least, this is my understanding of it.

Also, Bill Dill is awesome. I want to steal into all his classes at Chapman and learn from him, too! <--is jealous =]


----------



## theswillmerchant

yeah,

"What I really want to do is direct."  everyone wants to be a director.  It is the most competitive, but I think if you want to be able to get a job when you graduate another emphasis is better suited for that.  I really like cinematography and wouldn't switch if they asked me to.  I thought I wanted to be a director at first but you have to deal with actors which is a pain.


----------



## Winterreverie

I totally agree with ryan. I didn't switch to directing AND they offered it to me. I think the more notoriety the school gets the more competitive the other disciplines become. And, last year the writing discipline actually filled up first.


----------



## Bware

Winter, I'm just curious - but if directing is so competitive, what were the circumstances for them offering it to you? Was this at the 1 year review point?

See, with me, I don't necessarily know if I want to be a director, any more than I know if I want to be an editor or cinematographer. My main concern is being "locked in" so to speak, before I actually get the chance to try it all out.

I'm assuming though that, if for some reason I end up being an incredible director or something (just hypothetically) then the review board or whatever will recommend me to the directing path?

Also, would either of you say it is easier to switch to other things, like into cinematography, rather than into directing?

Thanks again.


----------



## theswillmerchant

I would say directing would be the hardest to switch too, but actually cinematography isn't very easy.  I know someone who wants to switch and is not having any luck.  The issue is the numbers of people per discipline.  They want equal numbers so everyone will work on a thesis.  The easiest to switch to is sound design because we never have enough people who want to do it.  hypothetically if you were amazing they would probably find a way to switch you.  which is what has happened in the past.


----------



## Winterreverie

When i was offered to change it was before I officially started the program during the admissions process.I had a meeting with the head of the department and do not feel deprived with the choice I've made.

I wouldn't feel locked in in any discipline-- I actually met a cine who switched to producing after the first year. I also imagine that if you show any potential in an area outside of your chosen discipline they wouldn't keep you from changing.

But so long as your doing something you like, I wouldn't worry about switching. You're given plenty of opportunities to wear your other creative hats. I've been production design, sound, AC, grip, and writer on many varied sets since I've been here. And everyone is given the opportunity to take classes cross discipline (If you're not too busy to fit it in your schedule)or to do independent study or location filmaking as a director even if you aren't in the discipline.


----------



## SD Grad

Has anyone in previous years been accepted to Chapman and then been notified of a fellowship later (not with the acceptance letter)?  Does anyone know how much Chapman fellowships are on the average?

Thanks!


----------



## Winterreverie

Everyone I know who has a fellowship was notified after the acceptance was turned in. I don't remember when I officially found out though. =/

Don't expect much however-- "large" fellowships are less than half the tuition. Most are only a few thousand dollars, but hey, every little bit counts.


----------



## Bartleby Fink

I just received my fellowship letter. It's certainly less than half of tuition, but seems sizeable.

Winter, if you don't mind me asking, how has securing financial aid been?

I went to a large, public university for underground, so tuition was only a few thousand dollars a year. And I didn't exactly need any financial aid. This will be my first time dealing with it.


----------



## Winterreverie

Amen to that-- I didn't have any debt in undergrad. Financial aid is mostly loans. Its fairly easy so long as you fill out all the documents. There's a link in your webadvisor and a tutorial.


----------



## jsirkin

Bartleby,

I know you have probably mentioned it before...but what emphasis did you get into? And was it your first choice?

thanks


----------



## yovisuals

I had a question... I am looking to apply to graduation school in the near future and I see that Chapman's deadline is May 1st, so far I only have 1 letter of recommendation and no portfolio to speak of. Would it still be a good idea to try and rush to get everything in or just wait another year. any feedback would be great thanks!


----------



## wendja85

yes, just ask for the recs asap and start writing those essays. i started my app process 2 weeks before my due date for columbia (lol, uh...i had been battling with the decision to apply).


----------



## SD Grad

I agree. Definitely just power through and get it done.  You've got a little over a month--you can do it!  A year is a long time to wait to try again.  Might as well give it a shot now and get started on your career sooner.


----------



## hgsouth

I just checked WebAdvisor and it says "Decision Pending" as of 2/14...

What should I do?  Who can I call or email?

Chapman is my top choice.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

mine has said that since 2.13. my decision is just to wait...and wait...and wait. They did say it'll take 3-4 weeks to get back to us..so looking forward to April, maybe..i feel like this is the calm before the storm.


----------



## WicketBF2

Mine too, since 1/4. Brutal.


----------



## V2M

Mine just changed to "admission approved" as of today. I guess it means acceptance? I just have to wait by mailbox now.


----------



## SD Grad

What program did you apply for? (for anyone - Wicket, V2M, hgsouth, etc...)


----------



## WicketBF2

Production - Directing


----------



## V2M

I applied for producing.


----------



## hgsouth

Congrats V2M!

I applied to directing...yeah the hardest one but it's what I want to do so there was no way around it 

Man I just watched the DVD they sent me...didn't see all the films yet but I liked what I saw so far...cinematography is GREAT by the way.  Mamitas was very good.  I really liked the story...my only thought was that the dialogue was a bit too stilted

I watched their little overview of the facilities...omg.  I died inside.  I want to go there more than ever now.

That would be pretty cruel if they sent me this DVD only to not accept me...hahaha.

Watching that DVD made me want to go off and write up a short screenplay.  maybe I will


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac

I applied to film studies with screenwriting as my second choice. All three of my recommenders have sent in their LoR's, so that means I need to get off the canvas and submit my application materials. Looking at the calendar, I have exactly one month to do so. Think I'll make it?

Have a good night,

J.G.


----------



## hgsouth

Yes.  It did take me a while to do everything I wanted to do for my application, but I also took my time because I started early.  If you put your mind on it then I think you'll definitely be able to do it!


----------



## redpokiepenguin

congrats V2M! I applied producing too but still nothing. i just checked my webadvisor and it's still 'decision pending.' I'm actually getting bored waiting...is that possible?


----------



## SD Grad

Hi Winter,

I didn't see that anyone took you up on this offer, so I'd like to.  Would you ask your friends how it worked with regard to taking the production and screenwriting courses you mention, please?  What positions are/were they able to work on productions?

Did they have to pay extra tuition to take production courses?  Did they take any cinema studies courses in their undergraduate degrees?  I have taken many cinema studies courses before as an undergrad and am wondering if much of it will be a repetition of what I've already learned.

Thanks!! 





> Originally posted by Winterreverie:
> As far as I know, film studies is a newer program and didn't fill all its spaces this previous year. The program from what I know is very flexible and allows you to take screenwriting and production classes as electives. Other than that I don't know too much. My friends in the program seem happy enough. If you have specific questions I can ask one of my friends and get back to you on it when I get an opportunity.


----------



## Rocketrider

Hey everyone. I've been lurking around for awhile now soaking in all the great energy. 

I just checked webadvisor and... I have been accepted into the producing program.

I have also been accepted into the S.I. Newhouse TV/Film/Radio program and been offered a significant fellowship. Does anyone have any info on this program? I've searched the boards, but didn't find much. If anyone has any insight/advice I'd love to hear from you. 

Also, want to mention how great it's been coming to this forum. Not many people in my life really "get" how crazy, stressful, and wonderful the whole grad school application process is. It's been awesome knowing that I'm not the only one enduring sleepless nights.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

rocketrider- does that mean theydidn't tell you anything? no phone call etc? you looked it up on webadvisor.


----------



## Rocketrider

Yes - when I read V2M's post I logged onto webadvisor and found the same message as hers. What is kind of freaky is that V2M and I had our interviews on the same day and her interview was scheduled right after mine! We literally passed each other in the hallway. Strange coincidence since I flew in for the interview and accidentally found this site.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

I haven't heard a peep. I think they haven't gotten to my app yet. After all I did send it a week before Feb 1st and they didn't process it until two weeks later....still 'pending.'


----------



## SD Grad

Maybe for the people who haven't heard yet they are seeing who accepts and doesn't for the March 31 deadline and then going for a second round?  Does anyone know how that works?  Or have they just not finished deciding?


----------



## Winterreverie

Dunno for sure, but for those still pending consider it a good thing. At least you weren't flat out rejected. I'd imagine you'd know that by now.


----------



## SD Grad

Thanks, Winterreverie, for the positive thoughts!

On another topic, do you know how many courses other than film studies your friends in that program were allowed to take (and what type - cinematography, writing, etc.)?  Did they have to pay extra tuition for them?  Have they been able to have significant roles on productions, if any at all, or are they just general production assistants?  (This is in reply to an earlier post where you said you could ask your cinema studies friends specific questions if anyone had some.)

Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Winterreverie

I don't think tuition is extra-- at least not that I've noticed and I've taken classes out of MY discipline. As far as how many-- its really about how many you can handle. If you come here I'll let you know which professors are against cross pollination between disciplines (There are a couple--most of our profs will gladly let you take classes outside of your focus. But the few against it seem to bark the loudest...)

If you pm me your email I'll pass it along to my film studies friends so you can email them.


----------



## Winterreverie

Side note: tuition for producing/screenwriting/and film studies is significantly cheaper (though not at all cheap) than production.


----------



## Chris22

Hi everyone!

This is my first post (even though I've been an active 'forum reader' since last year). I just wanted to giving some information regarding my acceptance into Chapman University for Fall 2008.

I overnighted my application the day before Feb. 1 for the MFA Film Production program, cinematography emphasis. Last week, I received an e-mail from Darryl Wharton-Rigby regarding my selection for a Dodge College fellowship; this e-mail was dated March 26. The following day, I received my actual acceptance letter via postal mail from Joe Slowensky (dated March 26). I had no interview call, however, my acceptence is conditional until I complete my bachelor's degree (I graduate this May). 

The form states that I have until April 23, 2008 to submit my ”˜Intent to Enroll Form' and submit a $1,000 deposit (non-refundable, but will apply to my tuition). I think I will accept even though I haven't heard from USC yet. (I was rejected from NYU, UCLA, and UT Austin.)

I hope this give those still waiting a little bit more information about the ”˜rolling process' Chapman is conducting; perhaps last week's acceptances was another wave. 

Good luck to you all. 
- Christian


----------



## redpokiepenguin

omg omg omg! guys i just got a call...well no that's a lie. I missed the call, but they lefta message anyway! I got an interview! so all those people who turned in their app at the end of januaury...they finally got to us! woohoo.


----------



## dharmagirl

Congrats on the great news, redpokie!  I hope you are going to have a fun Friday night celebration!!!


----------



## redpokiepenguin

Thanks Darmagirl,

anyone have any great advice for the interview? like...how i won't screw it up?


----------



## adriel97

Congrats Red!!!  I know you'll do great on your interview.  I'm also interested in the mba/mfa program and was wondering if you knew anymore about it.  Like, how long has it been in exsistence and how many applicants do they accept. 
Winter, I'd appreciate any insight you can give as well.

Thanx!


----------



## redpokiepenguin

i honestly know more about the mba/mfa program at nyu then i know about the one at chapman. But i think a lot overlaps between the two.

It's a 3 consecutive year program. This INCLUDES summers, so account for that. I had the course listings somewhere, but it's going to take me a considerable amount of time to find it. From my memory the first year is predominately in the b-school with 1-2 classes in the film school. the 2nd year is the reverse, mostly film with a few b-school classes. The third year is about a 50/50 split between the two schools. 

I know that this program is really new, the first class would've been Spring '08 but i don't think anyone applied for it then. NYU took 6-12 people for the joint program. I don't know how many chapman takes, but it can't be much more than that. They also can't really provide you with any applicant numbers because they're so new. We're like guinea pigs.

The application process is...in short really stupid. The film school gets the whole thing first. Then they make their decision and passes off the application to the b-school. This still happens even though each school has completely separate and unique applications. So you go through the song and dance of interviews and w/e twice. I'm told you have to be accepted into both programs to attend chapman, but I think the film and b-school may take you if you get accepted into only one. You should talk to your contact specifically about that. 

I hope that helps. This is really all I know right now. It's really hard for them to give you straight answers about this program because they don't know themselves. oh well... i think it's a great program

oh right. i'm going to be having my interview on the april 22nd. so i should be on campus that day if you guys wanna put a face to the sn.


----------



## Bware

So it's been a week since I checked this forum, looks like a lot has been going on..

It's awesome to see all you other guys getting accepted, looks like we might be in classes together!

Thanks for the info Winter and Theswill, it's pretty reassuring to hear that they don't lock you in too much.  I was afraid it might be the situation where I end up exceeding my own expectations in a certain area, and then being "held back" by the difficulty of changing focuses... but instead it seems like if I were "meant" to be somewhere, then I would probably end up there (if that made sense).

I am also waiting to hear from USC (and York U. in Toronto), but at this point I probably wouldn't go to USC either way - the extra costs of tuition and such at USC are more than what I'll probably make in the first two years after school.  That, and I'm not sure if Chapman's facilities can be beaten.

I'm flying in to visit the school this coming Thursday, and it'll be pretty cool to finally see what the program is all about with my own eyes.  For those interested or keeping track, I was accepted without an interview into the Editing discipline.

I was curious though, if anyone could tell me what the housing situation is like..

Is there on-campus (or University-operated off-campus) housing for grad students? Do any of you live in them?  Moving out there from Jersey doesn't really allow for apartment shopping, so I'm hoping CU has some sort of solution.

Thanks, maybe I'll see some of you (though, probably without knowing) while on my tour! I think Darryl is showing me around.


----------



## nhfilm

Hey everyone, I've been reading this forum for the past few weeks. It's good to hear of the acceptances and interviews everyone is getting. I'm one of the many "Decision Pending" people with a directing emphasis. Good luck to everyone and I hope we all hear good news soon! It's good to see I'm not the only one that's still playing the waiting game.


----------



## wannabe2

Red:

Congrats on the interview!!! Did you ever hear from any of your other schools. Also, favor? Could you remind me what you submitted as far as your list of portfolio stuff. Just curious. 
Best of luck, and I'll think good thoughts for you.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

Wannabe,

Thanks for the congrats and the thoughts, but i'm still not in yet. ...so still fingers crossed. I actually haven't heard from my last...3 schools. UCLA, AFI, FSU. I don't know what the deal is but I just assumed the worst. 

Portfolio list? For Chapman specifically? There were the written pieces they asked for: dramatic scene, favorite film, and significant event. They didn't ask me to send in a reel but they asked for a portfolio list. On that I had some short screenplays, both adaptations and origianl, 2 short films, and 1 animated trailer. That sounds more impressive than it really is. I think that's it. i remember being burnt out by the time I sent in Chapman's application because  it was so long.


----------



## wannabe2

Hey,

Yea, the app. was eternal, but I actually had more fun doing that one than the others. 
I only had a couple of things on my portfolio list. The only reason I ask is because you had mentioned previously that your experience was not demonstrative of some of our "peers" in here. 

Well, I will keep positive thoughts in mind for you. I hope you get into one of them. Hopefully Chapman. I really would love to be accepted there myself. 

Later,


----------



## redpokiepenguin

hm...ive never tried checking email for chapman. In anycase it's all in the same place. I usually just put 'chapman webadvisor' in my browser bar then sign in.

Question completely unrelated to school. Has anyone taken the Flyaway bus from Union Station in LA to LAX?


----------



## Maseiya

red, I've taken the Flyaway bus from LAX to Union Station before. I think a one-way only costs like $4. It was a nice ride, and the driver was really friendly. I'd definitely take it again next time I'm in LA.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

That sounds great. thanks! i just didn't want to take something if it was kinda sketch.


----------



## SD Grad

Fox,

WebAdvisor uses the same user ID and password as email.  Go to www.chapman.edu. Then click on the Student Resources menu and on the drop-down you'll see WebAdvisor.  Then click on the red link: Login to WebAdvisor.  Then click on Log In at the top and then enter your user ID and password


----------



## nhfilm

Has anyone applying for the directing emphasis heard anything at all?


----------



## WicketBF2

Nothing. A couple people in the graduate office responded to my inquiry and told me that I should hear by the 15th, and if I didn't I should just go ahead and accept the offer of admittance from LMU, or whoever else I might hear from before them.

Of course, with the second deadline for applications being May 1st, who the hell knows. I'm not sure there's any other admissions process as screwy as the one with film schools. There's no standards or absolutes, and for someone coming from the sciences, it's very disconcerting.


----------



## Matty

Hey Guys,

Obviously without hearing anything thus far I've been checking the Webadvisor like a mad man.  I'm just a bit puzzled, it says "Decision Pending", and then... "As of 03/07/08" .  Does anybody else have this? I'm wondering if this means they haven't got to my file since March 7th, or not at all.  
I don't know what to think anymore. I'm not a monk, I'm not used to silence for such a long period of time.


----------



## WicketBF2

I've been checking like mad too, but I'm really burning out on the anxiety. 

I think the "As Of" part, at least in my case, simply reflects the last time they entered any data into my file, which was on 1/4/08, when my last letter of rec. came in, thus completing my application. I've been "pending" ever since.


----------



## Matty

We're exactly in the same boat...tough isn't it.
The thing is, I'm out of fresh questions for them when I call, and the info they give me is always the same. They seem to be increasingly annoyed with my calls as well; "just have patience" is a standard reply. As happy as I am for all those who have already been accepted or called for interviews, I just think it's a bit strange how they could do that, and not even get to some files yet.... or perhaps directing is the last emphasis they get to.  I just wish I could have some measuring stick of what it takes to get in to see if I even have a chance.... something to keep me going here.


----------



## WicketBF2

This process is basically all speculation, all the time. I've calmed down in the last few weeks, thinking that I'd know what my choices would be by now, but I don't, and I don't expect I will in another two weeks. I'm a little bitter right now, wanting to just know already, whether or not I'll be going back home to Southern California, or staying here in Tallahassee. I feel regionally jerked around right now and want it to be over. 

The problem with the admission process in the arts is that there can be no standard - no clear pathway. With my girlfriend and some of my friends having applied to various PhD programs, they pretty much know their chances and exactly what the schools/committees want, and they are for the most part, selected based on their statistical rankings and research experience. They all worked hard and got in to the programs that matched their research interests. After two years of posts on this board, nobody knows for sure exactly what any one school wants. Our chances are more based on subjective analysis - inter-rater reliability, which is the most unreliable method for judging a candidates success. I guess there's no other way to do it in this field, and I'm just approaching it from a more academic, scholarly point of view.

Perhaps I should have applied to Critical Studies, but I'm just following the passion like so many others here.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

Someone said that there was a blanket May 1st deadline for everyone to make their decisions. What happens to the people who applied regular then? I have no idea. I mean I have my interview in two weeks which is really late in my opinion. And that doesn't even mean anything I could very easily not get in.

Anyone have pointers for producing interviews? I've done two but I feel like I could learn more.


----------



## WicketBF2

No, I didn't. I only applied to MFA Production, with my first choice being directing and my second, editing...I think. It's been so long. The application process is a distant memory at this point.


----------



## Winterreverie

If you've been denied web adviser says "Please contact the department to which you applied" or something similarly ambiguous. When I was accepted  it said "congratulation you've been accepted to Chapman University." If you don't see one of those two things they're still thinking.

Also, directing notoriously decides last and asks for additional materials if they're not sure.

Each department has their own admissions committees and they work in different ways. Don't compare yourself across disciplines. For instance, last year the writing department knew exactly what they were looking for and since they valued punctuality they accepted primarily from the priority group.

I hope this puts your minds at ease. If I think of anything else, I'll pass it on to you.


----------



## SD Grad

Fox,

Someone from Chapman's film department (one of the grad assistants) told me that if you aren't accepted for your first choice, then they will consider you for your second choice.  I imagine that's when the second choice would show up on WebAdvisor.


----------



## WicketBF2

Thanks Fox, and good luck to you, and everyone else on these boards as well.

If I end up back home in CA, it'd be a dream come true for it to be Orange County again. It's where I was an undergrad, and where I spent my entire adolescence, hanging out at Disneyland and The Block at least twice a week.


----------



## BrunoDP

Anyone accepted to Chapman's MFA in Producing program? I've been in this program for the past 2 semesters. If you're accepted, and have some questions about what to expect - feel free to contact me. Plus I want to get to know you guys, cause you'll be on my set next fall, as UPMs and Line Producers. Peace!

tatalovic@gmail.com
www.tatalovic.org


----------



## hgsouth

Just got an email from Chapman asking for a reel!  I'm both excited and freaked.

I have so many small pieces I could send them, and they actually mentioned three items from my list which I'm a little puzzled about since those three are kind of boring and mundane (just montage music video type stuff.)  They did say that I could include anything that displays my creativity, so I guess I'll email them to clarify and then rack my brains and review everything.

Any suggestions?

Oh and I am applying to be a director.

Winter ~  Are they seriously considering me or are they going to weigh me against other requested reels?  Do I have a toe in the door or do they ask a bunch of people for reels and then narrow down from there?  I guess in the long run it doesn't really make a difference, but I'm just curious.

Man I wanna get in there so bad!


----------



## Winterreverie

Usually requesting a reel is a good thing... They don't ask for them unless they're seriously considering you... But, they will be comparing you to other reels received. But your best foot forward, show diversity in the material, and remember that chapman is a narrative school so make sure whatever you send can tell a story. Best of luck!


----------



## jsirkin

Hey, hgsouth...I am also applying for directing and I am just curious...what did you major in? and what kind of experience do you have?  Maybe now that people for the directing emphasis are being contacted, we can get a little closer to finding out what it is they are looking for.

Thanks!


----------



## MovieTeller

I've applied to the directing track and I was asked to send my reel as well. No idea who will look at it, or what they will be impressed by seeing. The upside is that I'm still in the game, but then again I've been asked by Chapman to send my reel when I applied before and I ended up in the purgatory of the waitlist.  

I spoke to a very cool grad assistant named Ben who was very helpful and pleasant. Nice to have that sort guy on the other end of the phone when you have to call and ask questions. Yet another reason to validate why Chapman is my main choice.


----------



## seventhshade

I interviewed for the producing program on Monday and after the interview they said I would know in 2-3 weeks. Today I looked on the webadvisor and my status had changed to admission approved. Can anyone confirm that this is an official acceptance?


----------



## Winterreverie

Sounds like you were accepted. Call the main Dodge line (Calling Darryl or Ben basically). They may have changed their phrasing since last year.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

I'm begging guys, can someone just give me an interview rundown for producers? Seventhshade...that means you. =)


----------



## Anton4Cine

I am in the cinematography MFA program, got accepted a month ago. NICEEEEE!

Yet AFI has not rejected me. two weeks ago I recieved a letter saying that I am an alternate candidate and that I should know by May 18th if a seat becomes available for me.....

....... there is life outside of AFI.... I sent in my deposit to chapman regardless.... 
good luck everyone.

Any other cinematography students for the Fall 08' feel free to get in touch with me.

Peace


----------



## seventhshade

Interview was very casual. I was asked questions about some of my experiences making films, why I wanted to be a producer, and then discussed different current issues about the media in general. My advice is to just be yourself and let your passion shine through. There's no need to lie or play up anything you've done or plan to do, just be passionate.


----------



## hgsouth

jsirkin ~  I majored in film and video studies as an undergrad.  Really no industry experience.  I just make a lot of videos for fun and for other activities I am involved in.

Winterreverie ~ I have a short 11 minute documentary I did for a church leadership program that I'm considering including.  It revolves around two girls and how their abortions changed their lives, yet in the end brought them together as friends.  It was for a church, so it focuses a lot on religious issues.  I'm wondering if that will turn off the admissions committee?  I think it turned out really well, and that's why I want to include it.  It's a touching story, and is NOT heavy handed bible banging type stuff.  What do you think?

I only have one short film that I've directed and I just want to put a few other things on the reel that showcase my overall ability.


----------



## Rocketrider

Red- I think the interviews are different for each candidate. V2's interview was right after mine. Since the door was open she heard my interview and said that my interview was completely different from hers and we were both accepted into the program.

In my opinion they are looking for well organized people who have the ability to lead teams while still working collaboratively. I think successful candidates will have the ability to assess what is happening culturally and be able to zero in on projects that have strong potential in the marketplace.  

I think they want to know why you want to be a producer and what, specifically, you've done that demonstrates you're ability to be a producer.


----------



## seventhshade

hgsouth,

Don't be afraid to express yourself in any form, and that means if you feel you made a good film with a church documentary, by all means, include it! I produced a series of videos for a church I've been a part of and included that in my portfolio. I don't think that turns anyone off.


----------



## hgsouth

Thanks Seventhshade

I don't know where I got the idea that religious stuff would turn off professors...probably from ultra-liberal University of Michigan   Seriously though, Michigan was fine but I did notice some friction at times.


----------



## Sparkle

I have a qustion. I know Chapman's production program is amazing, but I haven't heard from anyone if the screenwriting program is. Does anybody know how it is? I heard the guy who wrote the sting teaches there.


----------



## Winterreverie

Let me get back to you on the screenwriting... we're having some issues as of our last class this week and until we (see all first year sw meeting withe dept chair) resolve them I don't feel comfortable endorsing the program.

However, the instructors we have are wonderful. Tom Mankiewicz spends a lot of extra time with us (Imdb him), we have David Ward our entire thesis year, we work with former studio execs to really learn how write a pitch that will sell, Paul wolansky and Paul Galino are both fantastic, kind people. We've got a great team. Let me get back to you on monday or tuesday on the rest. One of the major selling points of Chapman to screenwriters may be changing and current writers are quite unhappy about it.


----------



## seventhshade

On the chapman main webpage, I went to the search window and typed in application status. It takes you to a page where you type in your email address you used in your original application and then sends you an email. Mine said 

Application Term:  Fall 2008
Program:  MFA in Film and Television Producing
Location:  Orange Campus
Application Status:  Congratulations! You've been accepted to Chapman
University. Your official notification is forthcoming.

If you are questioning your application, then use this process. It's a little different than what the webadvisor says, but this one is definitely more reassuring. Any other applicants get accepted out there and if so, what programs?  Who has accepted an offer? I am an alternate candidate to AFI's producers program and am still in the decision making process. I took the tour of AFI after I did Chapman and the facilities seemed way behind. Anyone have any thoughts about the schools?


----------



## redpokiepenguin

i can't really express the differences i found in chapman and afi. you're right about afi being behind in terms of facilities. I also got the impression that the people at AFI took themselves too seriously. Chapman on the other hand gave me the impression that they were all a huge happy family.

Not sure if that makes sense. I personally want chapman more because of the vibe i get from the rest of the university, not just the film school.


----------



## Sparkle

Thanks so much for letting me know about screenwriting. i'm looking forward to hear about monday.


----------



## SD Grad

This question is for anyone who is currently studying at Chapman.

On their website, it says that students could study abroad by going to Cannes.  How does that work?  Do students have to apply to go?  Is it an extra cost?  Any info you could give would be great.  Thanks!!


----------



## seventhshade

foxwithcpu

What stage of the process are you in? Have you interviewed or been invited to interview yet? I'm not sure it means you've been denied. Hope is definitely still alive.


----------



## nhfilm

fox
I got the same thing you did on the bottom. I didn't get the first one about the mailing list, but I'm still nervous about it. Let me know what you find out.


----------



## SD Grad

Hi fox,

I think it's the other way around--the first one is nothing.  It turns up when you inquire about a program.  My emails have that too (and I was accepted).  It may be that the first one is from an initial inquiry by you about their program, before they received your application.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

i just checked my webadvisor. it still says decision pending even though i have an interview. so i've concluded...don't freak too much about webadvisor unless it says you're in.


----------



## Matty

But by that same token, couldn't it say 'decision pending' and the person could already have been rejected?  I'm just curious as to how often they update the webadvisor.  Mine still says decision pending, and since others have already been contacted to send their reels I'm wondering if i've already been cut but not told so. 

Don't been to sound so negative, honest, I'm just in a sea of anxiety over all this silence.


----------



## MEaroundtheworld

I have an interview tomorrow for Chapman's MFA/MBA producing program. I was wondering if anyone who has already interviewed could offer some more guidance or information than has already been posted. 

Does anyone know much about Professor Alex Rose? I know she has strong credentials in producing. I'm excited to meet with her.

Any advice that anyone has would be absolutely appreciated!


----------



## redpokiepenguin

mearoundtheworld~

i'm applying to the same program! but my interview isn't until next week tuesday. i may have to ask you for advice =) but i did talk to the b-school people. Specifically I spoke to Debra Gonda, she's really nice and unbelievably accomodating. I suggest if you have time you should also make your face known there. The film school is a little bit more secretive though. i waltz right into the b-school but the film school stopped me two times before i could get someone to talk to me. considering you have an interview i doubt it'll be a problem.

btw do you know exactly where you have to go? They were suppose to email me details but never did.


----------



## hgsouth

If they like my reel and want to see me for an interview, should I fly out there?  I'm in NY

Really I'm just looking for an excuse to visit California since I've never been out there


----------



## nhfilm

Is there anyone here who is applying to directing and hasn't gotten anything regarding a reel or interview?

My webadvisor still says decision pending, but I have heard nothing from them. I'm starting to get a little nervous over here.


----------



## birdman78

nhfilm, 

I'm in the same boat. 

They said answers should come in in mid April -so could be any day now.


----------



## Matty

Ditto.

I'm wondering if the awnswers that are supposed to be coming still have a chance to ask us for our reels or an interview. Do you think a call to them at this point would be useless?


----------



## redpokiepenguin

hgsouth~ when they called me they asked where i was at the moment. When i said i was in hawaii the guy said, "oh that's not so far you could walk over." I mean he meant it in a joking manner, but i think they considered it close enough to fly in.


----------



## MEaroundtheworld

red...

I just had my interview for Chapman and It was interesting. I'm honestly not entirely sure how to process all of her reactions and question, but I think it went well for the most part.

To give you some information that might be helpful, she focused a lot on the type of stories that I want to make. I would have a specific story that you would like to do well in mind and basically pitch it to her. Have a full concept, why it could work, and why you would like to do that. She really grilled me on that part. I also brought a resume and dvd portfolio which she seemed delighted to receive. I would also suggest having some questions in mind that you would like to ask her. She also obviously asked why I would like to go into producing. Toward the end she also asked how I felt in an academic/intellectual sense which honestly caught me off guard a bit, I wish I had thought through an answer to that one before hand. I would have answered it differently than I did. Overall, it was a mix between being casual and intense. She seems to be a fairly high paced person and like I said, grilled me on the story part. At the same time, however, we spend a good deal of time taking about family and such. She is an interesting and intelligent woman, and she is evidently knowledgeable in the area of film. You will probably enjoy meeting with her. If you have any questions about the interview of anything, let me know and I will try to answer. Best wishes!


----------



## redpokiepenguin

thanks mearoundtheworld. What you just wrote was really helpful. i am a little bit nervous now, but i'm just going to 'roll with the punches.'


----------



## MEaroundtheworld

red...

I don't think you should be nervous. I think that bet advice I can give you is to try to find a good balance between being prepared and being yourself. Knock it out of the park!

Where else are you looking? What is your top choice?

I spoke with Debra Gonda as well and you were right about her. She was surprisingly nice and accommodating. To me, that spoke well of the school also. She also mentioned that they offer a good deal of aid based on GMAT scores which was encouraging. I haven't taken the GMAT yet but it will give me a bit more incentive to nail it.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

i looked into the usual schools. AFI, USC, UCLA, NYU, FSU and chapman. Out of all of them I liked USC, NYU and chapman. out of my top choices so far  i only have chapman left but it turns out i really like it. The b-school was really great and unpretentious, and the film school seems to be able to hold its own.

for me the small school feel really attracted me to chapman. They also look like they have their **** together.

The gmat is 'fun.' I really enjoyed it, but that's because I hated the gre. good luck on that.


----------



## orangegame

HI, everyone. I got accepted in film production from Chapman. and i have been checking forums from around feb this year. just out of curiosity, what's the ranking of top 10 graduate film schools? Is Chapman in that? Also, it seems no one  has got rejection, i mean it's good that everyone got in so far, i m just curious.


----------



## glendaleguy

I am a student who is attending another film school in the LA area, The art center college of design,  and found myself wondering if maybe chapman was a better fit. I got all my stuff into them just very recently (this past week), to make the May 1st, non priority deadline, for directing. Any ideas if there will still be spots open for anyone. By not planning for this sooner did i shoot myself in the foot?


----------



## Jables

Orange: I don't believe there are any official film school rankings. US News and World Report came out with some a few years ago that ranked USC and NYU tied for 1, and UCLA at 3. I don't believe Chapman was really as strong then as it is now. I would personally rank Chapman around 8 in the top 10 looking at the other programs that people in here seem to be applying to and their preferences.


----------



## wannabe2

Orange, did they just notify you? Or did you have to interview, send a reel, etc.? Just curious. I've heard 2 different processes in here for Chapman, one they may just accept, two if you're lucky they just let you in.


----------



## orangegame

Hi wannabe2
actually i got accepted around beginning of march. i didn't have interview or anything. i just checked the web adviser and about 2 weeks later they sent me an official acceptance letter to my home. i applied editing emphasis by the way. Good luck.

To everyone:
Has anyone received the fellowship form Chapman? I got an e-mail  from them says i get it, and they will send me the official letter to me home ,and it has been about a month and i haven't get it, so i am just wondering does this happen to anyone? oo..and how does fellowship work? they will send to a check or? i have never get a scholarship before so don't know how it's work. haha thxxx


----------



## seventhshade

I have officially been accepted to the MFA producing program at Chapman and am an alternate candidate for MFA producing at AFI. Can anyone speak as to the positives and negatives of these programs, perhaps someone that might have had to choose between these two schools? Winter, I would love to hear your take on the producing program at Chapman because you seem to have a good feel for everything that goes on there. And is the curriculum changing for producing as it is for screenwriting?


----------



## nhfilm

Is anyone else getting really anxious about this whole thing? I'm starting to get the impression that Chapman is just not telling people when they're rejected. I guess I would rather them just tell me than string it along anymore.


----------



## nhfilm

I just found out no one has been accepted yet for directing. I guess there's still some hope for us eh?


----------



## WicketBF2

Yeah, I "hope" so, but I don't believe anything coming out of any of these offices. They told me I'd have an answer by the 15th. When you take a look through all the threads on this board, you accumulate a thousand different responses to the same question at pretty much every school. I'm burned out.


----------



## Matty

I can beleive that no director has been selected yet. But my worry is that every director they're considering at this stage has been notified to send their reel or come for an interview. These are things I have not been notified on, and therefore am in great despaire as I was really counting on this year.  I don't really trust the webadvisor since I haven't heard of anybody being rejected on it yet, so it seems like "decision pending" is just standard copy.  The other thing is... I've called too often and I can tell they all know me and my voice now and the last couple of calls they were really curt and annoyed with me, so I don't know if me calling in for a status report right now would do anything. I cling to the faint hope that they haven't gotten to my file yet... is this overly naive?


----------



## redpokiepenguin

I think it's entirely possible that they haven't gotten to you yet. That's the problem with rolling admissions. And their regular admission date is May 1st.


----------



## SharonW

Yes Matty, donÂ´t worry! I talk to Eva from admissions and she told me that they havenÂ´t selected any directors yet! So there is HOPE!


----------



## birdman78

> on't know if me calling in for a status report right now would do anything. I cling to the faint hope t



I just got a request for a reel. 
I'm excited!!!

Of course nothing is guaranteed, but at least they are seriously considering me. 

Pretty psyched because I love Chapman - if I get in it will be a very difficult decision vs. Columbia. 

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## nhfilm

Congrats birdman. I'm still waiting for that request. My app was in before the priority deadline, and I think it was pretty decent. I feel like it was pretty original, so I'm kind of hoping they just haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## Winterreverie

Anyone take the chapman tour today with darryl?


----------



## birdman78

good luck NH... I hope the news are good - I actually had my application in late (I wasn't aware of Chapman until mid February) - my guess is if you hear it will be in the next week or so...
Then again, what the f***k do i know?

Winter... you chances of getting a free drink have just increased...

lol...

seriously, thanks with all your help thus far.


----------



## seventhshade

After speaking with the department today, it seems that all finalists for directing will have reels requested and a group of faculty members will watch them to make their final decisions. This is possibly something they haven't done in the past as the competition has increased for the school? And I hear that about 14 slots are anticipated for each division.


----------



## Winterreverie

Birdman- Woot free drink. Rock on... we have some local bars the film students frequent-- we'll call it a go if your in... But if you DO get in-- you gotta let me write your 321 project. Then we'll call it even for my hanging around these forums. *big grin*

seventhshade-- I think they always requested reels since I've known Chapman-- but pretty much only from directors or possible cine's. 14 slots is now our standard.


----------



## MovieTeller

They asked me for my reel awhile back and I've received two emails and a phone call to set up an interview. I feel good, but I'm not popping the champaign bottle just yet.


----------



## nhfilm

Regardless if I get in or not, I will be living in the Southern California area come August. So who's up for making some movies?


----------



## WicketBF2

I am. There's a chance I'll be back home in So Cal come summer too.

I'm still thinking about LMU, but I know next to nothing about it, nor does anyone else on this board seem to. It'd be a shot in the dark.


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac

Hey gang,

I just sent my application to Chapman Film Studies (with screenwriting designated as my second discipline) yesterday afternoon. Does anyone know how many slots Chapman typically fills for the film studies and screenwriting programs?

Here's another question. Of all those that were contacted for reels and interviews, how long did you have to wait after submitting your application before receiving a phone call or an e-mail from Chapman?

Finally, I'm a little worried about financial aid. The package I received in the mail from Chapman a week after I submitted my electronic application specifically stated that the filing deadline for FAFSA is March 1st. My concern is this: I submitted my financial aid application online in mid-February...but for the other schools to which I applied and from which I have since been rejected. Last night, I logged on to my FAFSA account and added the code for Chapman to my list of schools. Does this mean I'll get turned down for financial aid?

That's all for now. I must be going.

You're all awesome,

J.G.


----------



## hgsouth

> After speaking with the department today, it seems that all finalists for directing will have reels requested and a group of faculty members will watch them to make their final decisions. This is possibly something they haven't done in the past as the competition has increased for the school? And I hear that about 14 slots are anticipated for each division.




Thanks for the info, that's pretty interesting.

So I guess it's down to my reel now.  I busted my butt getting that out to them.  I hadn't really burned a DVD from my home computer before, so I was clueless.  (I kept getting DVD's that wouldn't play, or were stuttering, etc., till I finally found some software that actually worked.)  I think it turned out ok, but after watching my projects about 100x each I'm left wondering if they will be good enough.  You know after you see them that many times all you can focus on is the flaws 

I hope they aren't looking for super professional stuff.  I could only send em what I had though, and I haven't had the chance to write or direct anything super spiffy looking.  The only narrative drama I wrote and directed was also produced by me and my limited, outdated equipment.  Also the first time I ever wrote and directed my own short.

I guess we'll see...


----------



## redpokiepenguin

Question to you all.

So i have my interview next week with Alex Rose (producing) and I'm told i can bring stuff, like a reel. I don't feel really strongly about my reel. I feel like it's the reason why I don't get in. Would you still bring it in? Running the risk that it may hurt more than help?


----------



## seventhshade

I did not submit a reel or bring anything with me for the interview. We just talked about my work and what I was looking to do as a creative producer. Speak to your strengths and just mention at the end of the interview that if there is anything else you could provide to help her make a decision, that you would happy to get additional materials to her. For me, she said thank you but didn't ask for anything.


----------



## SD Grad

If Chapman accepts 14 people per program, does anyone know how many people apply?

Also, Winter, has anything new happened with the possible screenwriting program changes?


----------



## MEaroundtheworld

red...

I hope your interview goes well. As far as a reel is concerned. If you don't believe that you reel is strong then it is probably better not to bring it, but rather, to offer to provide it as seventhshade suggested. However, something you may want to think about when considering whether your reel is actually strong or not is what it will present to the program that you are applying. The reason that I brought my reel with me is that I felt that just the presence of the reel and resume placed neatly in a folder showed forethought and a slight degree of professionalism which are particularly important in producing. Whereas, if I had applied for cinematography and felt that my reel didn't positively showcase my abilities or potential in that area, then it probably would not be the best idea to bring it. If you do bring your reel she may not even watch it, you never know, but just the forethought and effort to bring it could speak positively of your desire to get into the producing program and your potential to do well in that particular area. I am comfortable with the strength of my reel so I guess the decision probably wasn't as difficult for me. But, the biggest reason I brought was because of what bringing the reel itself would say rather than what was actually in the reel itself, which was a secondary concern. For you, offering the reel might present a similar degree of forethought while lessening the risk or hurting yourself through the content of the reel. Again, I hope your interview goes well and that have an enjoyable time in the process.
Peace!


----------



## NeoNoir

Hey All,

I am also still waiting to hear SOMETHING from Chapman. I applied priority for the MFA Screenwriting and have grown tired of checking WebAdvisor everyday. Since I have been accepted at 3 other schools and the decision date is quickly approaching I am curious if anyone here has a pulse on when decisions for Chapman will be sent out. Could any current students, Winter?, say when they heard last year? Having such a late regular admission deadline, May 1 wtf, freaks me out that I might have to send a deposit somewhere else only to hear I was accepted to Chapman in late May!

Btw, cna any current Chapman MFA Screenwriters comment on the changes to the curriculum that they don't like? Winter? Does this involve the 2nd Year Production Workshop class?

Thanks.


----------



## MovieTeller

Did my interview with Dezso Magyar today and had a good time. He was gracious and it was an easy conversation. Mentioned that they should be making their decision within the next ten days. Fun.. Fun...


----------



## Bartleby Fink

Hey, I was just wondering what fellowship/scholarship packages usually look like for second and third year students. Anyone?


----------



## Winterreverie

I was accepted early march.  

If you don't come in with a fellowship, you're fairly out of luck. There are a couple merit based awards, but they aren't technically offered through chapman and they're few and far between.

We clarified with the department head (Re our issue with the SW program) and the majority of writers have been appeased. However, I have to say, the screenwriting profs are fantastic, as are the guests they bring onto campus. Chapman is unique in that it sells its program as collaborative, but lately it seems to be catering to the Autuer. The curriculum changes appeared to reflect that and compromises were made to not slight the writers. I'm not sure about my current feelings, but I can't really see a better SW program for the price even with the changes.


----------



## NeoNoir

Winter, 

Thank you for your responses to both questions. Your posts on the this board are invaluable.

Fox,

As a fellow 'decision pending' thanks for digging in on when we may hear. We at least have to remain positive that we haven't received the one-page letter of pain yet.

Sounds like I'm going to have to put in a deposit to one of the schools I'm accepted to and if Chapman does come calling in May I'll get to decide all over again.


----------



## Bware

Hey, just wanted to throw in a few of my own cents..

I checked out the school last week, really, REALLY impressive.  To those still waiting, it's kind of weird, I guess they do each discipline differently, because I heard in mid March that I was accepted (into Editing). Also, since you mentioned the "one-page letter of pain," I want to add that my acceptance letter came on one page in a "rejection-sized" envelope, instead of a big packet that most schools send - so don't assume anything by the size of the letter (like I did).  It also came with a DVD (a hint that I probably wasn't rejected) but apparently some of you have already gotten those?

Winter, I'm surprised to hear that there is a shift towards auteurs..  From what I read it seemed that there was a heavy stress on directors finding screenwriters and then working together.  Have to say, the latter sounds more like how the industry would work, and is one of the things I really liked about Chapman.  Do you still get to have your screenplays shot by the production students?


----------



## Bartleby Fink

Winter, I was just wondering: how do you feel about your job prospects when you graduate?


----------



## Winterreverie

Bware- I think I might have met you briefly when you checked out the school if Darryl gave the tour. I tend to be standard on his tour if I'm around. lol.

Actually the reason the SW were so up in arms was exactly as you say-- Chapman sells itself as a collaborative school. Many of our Admins are coming from AFI and I think they unintentionally try to shift towards the AFI mindset. But the dept chair is a screenwriter and the screenwriting faculty are quiet, but powerful. And the SW students are loud, strangely enough. So I'm not sure where all this is heading, but at the recent "Women in Focus" symposium they presented, they were catering to the writers and there still is one fairly large required collaboration so we'll see.

Bartleby, I wonder that everyday. I think my prospects are decent since I'm an edgy female comedy writer-- I don't think any others in my year fit that bill and so I've been approached by many producers already with collaborations or options. On top of that, the SW professors are willing to put their neck out for us to help us get noticed. Mankiewicz in particular has a soft spot for writers and makes sure we're first in line for internships or work with his friends. Most recently he's trying to bring us on the latest Richard Donnor set.

I've also made some great peer business contacts-- people I see as having a lot of talent and potential who love to work with me as well. Then again, through this site I have contacts in most of the big schools that I can call friends.

So I'm thinking positive, but this industry is such a gamble. And if I let myself think negatively I'll never be able to complete the work they have us doing.

PS-- This site is such a procrastination tool. I'm off to work on my features.


----------



## Bware

Winter - it's possible, I was touring with Darryl.  I think it was the 10th of April.. haha, around 2? I was wearing a hat and sunglasses... if that helps.. lol

On a related note, I've officially sent in my deposit and all that, so it looks like I am almost definitely going to join the "Chapman family" this fall as an Editor! Now who needs a roommate?? haha.. no seriously though. I need a place to live.

Anyway, kind of bummed to hear about the SW issues, I hope all that gets resolved. Are the second and third year projects still written by SWs? 

And edgy comedy, huh? I'm already a fan! Do you mean like the recent Apatow-style? Or more dark comedy? Either way, maybe we can work together on something.


----------



## hgsouth

regarding Apatow...just saw "Forgetting Sarah Marshall" last night and thought it was quite hilarious

so many great quotes


----------



## birdman78

Everything just happened so fast. I was asked to send a reel of Thursday - Wrestled with my DVD authoring on Friday - and sent out a DVD via fedex on Saturday that was destined to arrive on Tuesday. 
On Wednsday I got a call from Darryl scheduling a phone interview for the next day (today) with Dezso Magyar. This completely caught me off guard. I was planning to fly out for the interview but the notice was so short!
so I had my interview today and had a lengthy talk with Dezso, who is an awesomem person. I have a feeling the interview went really well - in fact... I'm pretty sure Dezso said it was just a matter of formality now, at the end of the interview...

crazy. 

I'm not yet opening my champagne bottle - and I might be eating my shoes later on on this forum - but if indeed I am accepted I am facing a really tough yet greta descision Columbia vs. Chapman. If indeed I got in, I will be flying in to CA ASAP to sit in on some classes and gather as much forst hand information as I can... Winter, will you be around?

Again... I might be dining on my own hat in a couple of days on this very thread... but if not... man, what an honor.


----------



## Winterreverie

Sure I'll be around-- Give me the heads up and I'll show you around and introduce you to some awesome people.-- If I'm not in class of course.


----------



## birdman78

thanks Winter... I'll PM you when I have concrete stuff...


----------



## NeoNoir

Could they be getting around to Screenwriting AFTER Directing? Has any MFA Screenwriting applicants been contacted yet?

Winter,

I'm coming to the OC Sunday-Tuesday and hopefully will be taking the tour Monday morning they can. I'll probably check things out myself Sunday afternoon since I'm flying into the OC. Hope your finals are going well.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

so uncool. This is my last day in the OC and i keep trying to find the graduate assistants and they're seriously mia. i guess they are really busy...but i wanted to meet you winter! plus see all the cool fun stuff.


----------



## Winterreverie

are you around chapman? I can come down -- friday's are usually everyone's day off for shooting, writing, or recovering from hang overs.

If you're around, there is a party tonight and I guarantee people won't mind if you crash.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

i am around but only until 2pm. BTW it's official! looking for roomies!


----------



## Matty

I know i've asked this question a million times, but should I be out of hope now? I haven't even been asked for a reel at this point... It seems like I would have been asked at least that by now.  

I don't know what to do at this point, I don't think a call will really reveal much more.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

matty~

honestly 3 weeks ago i was creating some plan to make sure i'm not essentially a waste of space because i was so certain i wasn't going to get in. Now i'm in, it happened so fast. Plus i read that someone sent in a reel and interviewed within the span of 5 days. You never know. I say don't give up hope, but if you're worried you could have a backup plan?


----------



## Bware

Red, congrats! I'm in the same boat as you, housing-wise. I'm coming from the East coast, so I'm not sure how I'm going to find an apartment yet, but I'm definitely looking for roommates as well.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

Bware, i'm totally looking already. I have friends in the OC but they already have year leases, so i'm have them looking for places for me. haha...that's what friends are for =p but i'm coming from hawaii and i'll be in asia until early august....running out of time.


----------



## Winterreverie

Hey guys, I contacted a third year director who is desperately looking for new roommates come June. If you are interested please PM me with an email address and some info about yourself and I will forward it on. No guarantees but I'll keep my eyes peeled for you.


----------



## cabezon

Boy it's been a while since I've been on this site! I miss you all. Where are all my producer program peeps! lol I've been busy working and planning my next step.  

So...I had an interview for the Film/TV Producing program @ Chapman with Alex Rose on April 22nd. I think it went well. (I was originally supposed to interview with her in March but we ran into scheduling problems) During the interview we chatted about my background, etc. Alex came across really cool and professional. After the interview she told me to talk to financial aid and to ask for a tour. So I guess that's a good sign. The tour was awesome btw.

One thing I have to say is... Marion Knott Studios is sick! WOW... I was really impressed. If you guys have not visited the campus I suggest you do. The surrounding area is nice too.

My question to any current students is: how long after your interview did you wait to hear if you were in or not? I hope to hear from you guys!


----------



## seventhshade

I saw a change in my webadvisor status within a week of my interview.


----------



## birdman78

Well it's official. I got into Chapman for directing! woot n' a half. 

now the big headache starts Chapman or Columbia... I might start a thread just for that. I think i've done ample research but you guys's opinion is always very valuable.


----------



## seventhshade

Congrats Bird! Perhaps you face the same problem as I have in having to choose between two great schools. Being a producing student next fall, I am hoping for a great class of new directors and look forward to making the best films possible. Have you visited both schools?


----------



## birdman78

seventhsahde, what two schools are you debating?

I visited both schools but spend more time @ Columbia since I live in New York. I sat in on classes which was very helpful. 

I am actually gonna fly back up to Calli this weekend, and hang around Chapman on Monday and maybe Tuesday. My hope is to sit in on classes, talk to students and faculty, and maybe see some more movies (i got the DVD but if i can i want to see more stuff).


----------



## seventhshade

My choice is between Chapman and AFI. You should hit up Winter about what movies to see. She seems to know. Hopefully you can see some more current stuff. I watched the DVD as well, and as for all the films, I thought Mamitas was the best, however some of the other films were great technically and visually, but lacked in the story department. I have a feeling that the films at Chapman will only get better with each new class and that's what I'm looking to be a part of as a producer.


----------



## MovieTeller

Finally logged into Webadvisor today and it says MFA in Film Production with Directing Emphasis -admission approved. Even though it's pretty clear what it means, I still had to call the school to verify what I was seeing. LOL Needless to say, I'm jazzed.


----------



## birdman78

congrats movieteller, 

you think you're gonna go?

seventhshade, what's your inclination?


----------



## birdman78

by the way - my webadvisor still says decision pending, but I got an e-mail with a fellowship offer, so I'm assuming I'm in...


----------



## seventhshade

Bird,

My inclination is definitely Chapman. After touring both schools and talking with several people who are faculty and former faculty, everyone has steered me in the direction of Chapman. I really feel that it will be a place where I can be a part of some great projects and I will be anxious to meet everyone else starting next fall. Having lived in Los Angeles before, the school is definitely close enough to use all of LA's resources, not to mention its pool of aspiring actors. I don't know too much about Columbia other than that it is a top five film school but I have always felt that it would be awesome to go to school in New York. At the end of the day, you ultimately have to ask yourself where will you be able to do the absolute best work possible. Anyway, keep us updated with your decision process.


----------



## birdman78

thanks seventh - I just posted a long thread about my dilemma and would love people to contribute. I will definitely keep you posted, and you do the same. I have to say, that after seeing both AFI and Chapman - if these were my two choices I'd most definitely go with Chapman. They're similar programs, but Chapman seems to be riding the wave of the future. 
Let us know


----------



## MovieTeller

I love the prospect of going to Chapman and it is my number one choice, but now it's about economics. I haven't received any sort of fellowship offers and to be perfectly honest, I'm not excited about adding to my already fat student loan obligation. Then again, there are some amazing opportunities going to Chapman.


----------



## seventhshade

Bird,

Do you have links to any of your work online?


----------



## birdman78

i have a site that is mostly geared towards clients. 
however some of my personal works are ther too - 
it's a flash site so you have to navigate manually. 

www.nonlinearstudio.com
go to work -> catgeory -> motion 

My personal projects are Homing, and My manifesto - scroll down to see them if you want. 

thanks for your interest.


----------



## seventhshade

After watching your Manifesto, you seem to have more of that experimental indie style, with a little bit of Darren Aronofsky influence. Seeing that you have been accepted to Chapman lets me know that they are casting their net a little wider in terms of styles, whereas before, judging from the films on their DVD, they seemed to showcase mainstream genre filmmakers. I myself, a producing student, have a background in feature writing and documentary directing, aside from narrative producing. I think Chapman is trying to diversify a little more, and that is good. Enjoyed your stuff by the way.


----------



## HypergraphicJared

Hi Guys,

I'm a shadow-dweller (and a big fan!) on here whose mood over the last few months has risen and fallen with the acceptance and rejection notifications posted. I'm now happy to report that two words have jammed my mood into the "UP" position for the forthcoming months: "Admission Approved."

No official word yet, with the only noise being the animal noises exchanged between my Dad and me when I extracted the news from WebAdvisor, but needless to say, I'm thrilled beyond verbal capacity. 

To those not admitted, I fretted long and hard over posting this for fear of becoming that joyous ray of mocking sunshine to those who can only see the dark clouds. 

I wasn't admitted into UCLA, and received the same, painfully protocol rejection notice...twice (Let's print them out and make paper hats. Seriously). 

I had no hope for Chapman either. I was rejected from seven out of the ten schools I applied to for undergrad, so I am well-versed in accepting letdown as character-building consolation, delusional as that may sound. I have some advice, take it or laugh. 

The cliche spiel: 
1. Don't give up. 
2. You are where you need to be. 
3. Film school is not the end-all, be-all. 
4. Low-carb diets never helped anyone. 

What I really think:
1. If you found this site, you obviously have at least the minimum drive to succeed to the point where you  *recruit resources* (people, places, ideas, support, etc.) that will be beneficial to your ascent. 
2. Continue doing #1 to the best of your ability, and you'll surprise yourself. A year ago I didn't even know what a screenplay looked like and was headed for medical school. That was a painful time. We've all experienced painful times. It's what artists do best. 
3. Low-carb diets never helped anyone.

I look forward to meeting many of you come Fall.

-Jared


----------



## birdman78

thanks for the compliment. Darren's my boy. my manifesto was just the final of my one and only video production class in undergrad - so I haven't had too much opportunity to try more structural narratives, which I am planning to do: other favs are Jeunet, Charlie Kaufman and his crew, Burton (some of it), and Lynch (some of it). 
We shall see... so yeah, a little more experimental - but I do want to reach a wider audience.


----------



## HypergraphicJared

Whoops! I guess my soapbox was so high that my head hit the spinning fan. I was admitted for the  Screenwriting MFA.


----------



## birdman78

congrats Jared. 

did you apply for directing?


----------



## HypergraphicJared

Thanks Birdman  

I applied for screenwriting. I look forward to watching your projects when I get back from work.


----------



## birdman78

oops... for people looking at my work i just realized Homing isn't on there. It's just the trailer.... sucks, I must have made a mistake while designing the website. 
It's a shame, cause "homing" is the movie I'm most proud of so far -

I'll make sure to upload it to Youtube soon and will let you all know when it's available for watching.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

my goodness a lot has gone on in the last 12 hours that i've been traveling. 

1) i have work but haven't posted it. i have a problem sharing it since i'm not satisfied with it.

2) yeah! to everyone who got in. i hope to see you all at least once. i don't know the extent that i'll be interacting with the production students this fall since i'll be doing the majority of my mba load then. 

3) how are you all looking for housing? i'm looking right now because I happen to be in the area, but no idea how i'm going to get a roommate


----------



## cabezon

Hey guys I just got a letter from Chapman saying I was placed on the waitlist for the Film & Television producing program. I don't know what to feel. Happy? It kinda sucks because I really wanted to get in and now I feel like I'm just an 'alternate'. Like I'm the dude that didn't get drafted but got a free agent contract instead... don't mind the analogy I just watched two days of NFL draft coverage this past weekend. 

I'm sure you guys get it.

(shakes head)

Anyway, what are the chances of getting in off of the waitlist? Anyone been in that situation? All I know is that if I do happen to get in off the list I'm showing up even more determined to do well. 

BTW, I don't want to come across bitter because I'm actually happy. Waitlist is better than a NO that's for sure lol

-Alex


----------



## wannabe2

'might be a good sign, might be a bad sign, but I'll ask..
So I went into the notorious webadvisor again, and it said my status was complete, no congrats or anything, but my emphasis had changed to my second choice. Is this still another rejection? Or did they accept me for my second choice? Eh.. I guess I'll found out sooner or later. 

Congrats to all that were accepted.


----------



## ganz

wannabe2,

hey my application status was changed to my second choice as well.  i was accepted and here's what my web advisor reads:

Application Term:  Fall 2008 - Transfers Only
Program:  MFA in Screenwriting
Location:  Orange Campus
Application Status:  Congratulations! You've been accepted to Chapman
University. Your official notification is forthcoming.

not trying to brag here, just thought it might help answer your question.  i also received the notification letter yesterday.  hope this helps,

ganz

ps-everybody seems to be getting information at different times from chapman, so i say it aint over till the one-page letter tells you so.


----------



## Bware

Wannabe, that sounds like they accepted you for you second choice, but I'm not really basing that on anything other than how it sounds to me.  I'm not sure what "complete" would mean as opposed to "accepted" or something like that...

Cabezon, I wish you luck, man.  You could always try finding the students accepted for producing and talking them out of going to Chapman. lol

Red, my housing plan is to check out some of the 
apartments that Housing at Chapman recommends.  I'll probably have to take a shot in the dark about a place though, because I'm not going to be able to fly back and forth to check them out.  It's either that or hope that someone else on here gets a place and needs a roommate haha.  If anyone does need a roommate, let me know and I'll tell you some stuff about myself.  Even if I do get an apartment, then I'd be the one looking for roommates so definitely get at me. Male, female, doesn't matter to me.

Birdman, from what I've read about Chapman, it seems like they are (or at least were) focused mostly on narrative.  So it'll be interesting if they are widening their range a little.  Personally, I'm not a huge fan of things that are *too* experimental, but "narrative" experimental is cool with me.  Eternal Sunshine is one of my favorite movies, and I'm a fan of Kaufman as well, along with Gondry and Spike Jonze (also a fan of their music videos).

HypergraphicJared, congrats on the admission! And I agree with what you say in your soapbox spiel: low-carb diets are evil.


----------



## HypergraphicJared

> Like I'm the dude that didn't get drafted but got a free agent contract instead... don't mind the analogy I just watched two days of NFL draft coverage this past weekend.
> 
> I'm sure you guys get it.
> 
> (shakes head)



Alex,

Here's a list to keep in mind that should let your analogy catapult you into a better state (I watched the draft with more fervor than most on account of being a Dolphins fan/apologist):
Kurt Warner, Wes Welker, Rod Smith, Tony Romo, Wayne Chrebet, Priest Holmes, Pat Williams, Jeff Saturday, Antonio Gates, James Harrison, Keenan McCardell (though drafted, it was ROUND 12), Willie Parker. 

All were undrafted free agents who made splashes in the league. No need to shake your head at me :-D, just keep your chinstrap buckled and keep working. It'll work out if you work at it. And the waitlist is no slouch, but I'll see if my Jedi mind tricks are still functional to try and get a slot open for you. Best of luck.

Back on topic (I know football is considered a carcinogen to some)...does anyone know how many graduate applications Chapman receives per discipline? I know the number accepted, but my Dad wanted a statistic to chew on. Thanks.

- Jared


----------



## HypergraphicJared

> how are you all looking for housing? i'm looking right now because I happen to be in the area, but no idea how i'm going to get a roommate



Red,

My living situation at this point is a remedial Boy Scout course and a tent pitched clandestinely somewhere in the on-campus foliage. 

I have no idea how to go about it. I figured that when I visit in a few weeks I'll scour the rentals, maybe use craigslist, but truth be told all avenues are bound to yield some level of discomfort. My experience with my freshman roommate at the University of Florida (randomly paired) included being awoken at 4 AM to him standing over me breathing heavily, then nonchalantly apologizing, saying "he was looking for his sock..." Another adventure was every time a girl came into our room, he would stand at attention (non-phallically...lol) and proudly recite his music fraternity's sing-song rendition of the Greek Alphabet. 

I would prefer to not have a similar experience in graduate school.

- Jared


----------



## birdman78

Jared, 

I was told in the interview that there were over 500 applicants to directing this year. Don't know about the other disciplines. hope that helps.


----------



## cabezon

Jared,

Thanks man you're the best. I had a good laugh. You were right in what you wrote. Sometimes these things happen for a reason. BTW I'm a Raiders fan so I was watching the NFL draft closely as well. haha! 

Back to the topic at hand. I'm not giving up on this admissions thing. Chapman became my top choice after I visited and I'm actually excited because instead of taking it easy I've begun to prepare. I've gotten in touch with Chapman to let them know that I'm serious about attending. 

If not then I'll try again. Here's hoping it all works out.

-Alex


----------



## MovieTeller

I heard around 500 as well for the directing emphasis. Wild numbers for 14 seats.


----------



## wannabe2

"I've been to pardise, but I've never been to"...Chapman


----------



## BrunoDP

If you're in the area, please come to Chapman film screenings - FREE to public... We have several screenings in the next 2 weeks...

http://ftv.chapman.edu/news/thesisscreenings.cfm

See what we shoot here.

Arrive earlier - the state-of-art Folino Theater will be packed.

See ya there.

Chapman grad. producer


----------



## Matty

Hello all,

I ask a rather obvious question, but I still ask it to perhaps get closure on the situation.  I just checked my application status and it reads "decision complete".  This is obviously a rejection is it not?  
Any replies would be greatly appreciated...
I am devestated, but I won't kill the messanger.

thx


----------



## Matty

Fox,

Mine said "decision pending" for a long time, but it now says "decision complete"....

that's why I'm so afraid it's a rejection.


----------



## wannabe2

Matty and fox,

I would suggest calling the grad line. As it turns out, it can sometimes mean waitlisted.


----------



## MovieTeller

Just wanted to share a little info with people who were wondering. When I looked on the webadvisor there were two lines the first one was from 2006 and it said "decision complete" and I was put on a waitlist then. The second line (my personal favorite) is from 2008 and it says Approved Admission. So I suspect if doesn't say approved that the news isn't going to be what you hoped for and for that I feel for you. Hope that helps.


----------



## Winterreverie

I vaguely recall people who were rejected having somehing like: "Please contact the program to which you applied" following decision complete-- so it may very well be waitlist. Contact them though-- the person you interviewed with, the chair, etc. At this point it couldn't hurt you.


----------



## Matty

Thanks everyone for your replies.  
I doubt it would be waitlisted since I haven't been asked for a reel, or an interview.  
I was thinking of calling and seeing if I could talk to Joe Slewensky, you know, be able to chat with him and tell him how much I want to go to Chapman and if it's not this year well then to remember me for next year.  The only thing is, in the past whenever I've tried to contact Joe I always get passed along to a grad assistant.  Would there be some way to talk to him, or is that frowned upon?


----------



## Bware

I've tried calling Joe too, only to get a voicemail, and then later have a Grad assistant return the call.  I have been able to contact Joe though via email, so you could give that a try.


----------



## NeoNoir

Matty,

Mine changed to 'Decision Complete' and I was told by the Grad Assistant I have been 'waitlisted.' Looks like its going to be LA for me.


----------



## wannabe2

Hey Wintervale:

were any of your colleagues "waitlisted, then accepted? Just bracing on to the last bit of hope.


----------



## wannabe2

Fox,

don't be so quick to reach a conclusion. I sent my application prior to the priority deadline. My status changed a few days ago. I've been waitlisted for choice 1 and waiting to hear about my second choice. Thirdly, no one knows how they determine the waitlist. So it's entirely likely that waitlisted is a defacto rejection for most of us. Take heart, it ain't over until you start filling out apps for next year.


----------



## Winterreverie

Decision pending-- sounds like they're still deciding no?


----------



## Winterreverie

Those looking for places-- please check out the ad for the grad looking for roommates. You may be able to work something out with him-- I guarantee you will not find a room cheaper than $600.

K. Winter


----------



## Bware

Hey Winter,

Just curious, what ad? Haha, is it on this site?


----------



## Winterreverie

Yeah I think it says Chapman grad looking for roommates... or something of the sort. Posted by JBaldino I think.


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac

I received a letter from Chapman today informing me that my application is complete and has been passed on to the next step for review. Here's my question de jour. (or is it "du joir"? my French is a little rusty)

To those of you who received promotional DVDs in the mail, how long after receiving the complete application notification letter did the DVD arrive?

Feliz Cinco de Mayo, todo el mundo.

Buenas noches,

Su Amigo Mejor, Jaime


----------



## SD Grad

I think it's du jour.  I had to request the DVD from one of the grad assistants in order to get a copy.



> Originally posted by SeattleCinemaniac:
> I received a letter from Chapman today informing me that my application is complete and has been passed on to the next step for review. Here's my question de jour. (or is it "du joir"? my French is a little rusty)
> 
> To those of you who received promotional DVDs in the mail, how long after receiving the complete application notification letter did the DVD arrive?
> 
> Feliz Cinco de Mayo, todo el mundo.
> 
> Buenas noches,
> 
> Su Amigo Mejor, Jaime


----------



## BrunoDP

Talkin' about rooms for rent... I just want to correct my dear Chapman associate Miss Winterreverie that YOU CAN find rooms for about 500/month (in single houses). I got one for 490, about a mile from Chapman (sharing entire house with 2 more dudes. However, this is rare. The average is about 700. How I did it. Well, I'm a producer, I have to find good deals. Best advice: try CraigsList - "housing wanted" (offer your price, like "Im willing to pay 500/month, for 3 months in advance...". I'm sure you'll get a few replies. I did.

Peace.


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac

Thanks, fox.

That gives me an excellent idea of how long I'll have to wait. Since it's already early May, I'm thinking I'll have to do what SD Grad did and request a copy from one of the grad assistants before the admissions office makes their decision.

Enjoy your Tuesday!


----------



## hgsouth

Hey Winter!  Question ~

I got a letter saying I was put on the waitlist.  Do you have any advice as far as what I can do to help my chances?  I mean should I call them, email them, even visit?

I'd be willing to fly out to California to visit.  I've never been there and I'm looking for an excuse to go visit before I eventually move out there.

Do you know anything about the waitlist though?  How many folks usually get put on it?


----------



## wannabe2

I was waitlisted too, winter, do you know if any of your colleagues were waitlisted, then accepted?


----------



## Winterreverie

I'm sorry-- I'm not really sure how they handle the waitlist. Contacting the head of the program you applied to couldn't hurt. I DO know people who were accepted literally the day before orientation so its not unheard of. Wish I could off more advice.


----------



## MovieTeller

I was waitlisted a couple years ago and I had the same questions, so I called the school and was basically told that it means precisely what it says. I'm on a list of possible applicants should someone drop out. If that were the case, they would interview again for the open spot. Hope that gives a little insight. Good luck.


----------



## nhfilm

I got the waitlist letter the other day for cinematography. I'm gonna guess it's a long shot, but hey, it's better than a straight up rejection. Did anyone get rejected at all, or did they put everyone on the waitlist?


----------



## Anton4Cine

hello, I am a cinematography applicant who got in this semester! i sent in my 1000 USD! I just gave up my seat! so one of you cinematography fellows; I donate my spot to you.....


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac

nhfilm,

Judging from Anton4cine's last post, it looks as though you have advanced one step closer to being accepted to Chapman. Now, if only there were a film studies grad student out there who committed a similar generous act, I'd be in Fat City...but foxwithcpu would probably get in ahead of me. At this point, my webadvisor status still reads "application complete, decision pending".

I don't know about you, but I'm going to use the last of my leftover Cinco de Mayo tequila and fix myself a glass of Jalisco tea.

Have a pleasant evening, all.

J.G.


----------



## SD Grad

Where did you decide to go instead?



> Originally posted by Anton4Cine:
> hello, I am a cinematography applicant who got in this semester! i sent in my 1000 USD! I just gave up my seat! so one of you cinematography fellows; I donate my spot to you.....


----------



## Anton4Cine

AFI 
- Cinematography -


My friend at Chapman, whom I was waiting to join the Fall; says I made a bad decision picking AFI over Chapman. Who knows!

its 80% you, and 10% the school that makes you; YOU! maybee even 90% YOU!


----------



## MovieTeller

I have a buddy who was accepted to AFI for producing and he's excited about it. He did a lot of looking around and found that their program is great. That said, I applied to Chapman. LOL


----------



## hgsouth

MovieTeller, what did you do between 06 and now to beef up your resume and also how did your application change?

I'm just wondering what would be best to do in order to increase my chances if I am to apply again


----------



## MovieTeller

Kept working on projects. Tried evolving and improving on each production. None of it was to "beef up my resume" honestly. I just dig what I do and for the most part I haven't gotten paid for it. I just want to get good at it. But I think it's very much an individual thing. I'm sort of Taoist about the whole thing. Just going with the flow. 

If I were to offering up and advice, keeping in mind it's just my opinion, keep shooting, writing, editing or whatever you've selected as your focus. Doesn't matter what... keep doing it. And to give it an athletic spin, work on your weaknesses. Challenge yourself and do what you love. Then where ever you end up is where you're supposed to be.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

as long as you're still waiting the games not over. but i know exactly how you feel.


----------



## mckinnod

Hello everyone,
Just found this blog and wanted to join.  I am very excited to say that I have been accepted into the Dodge Film School Conservatory with a focus on cinematography.  I've been looking at the program for many years-since around the same time they built the new Knotts Studio and hired Bill Dill ASC to head the Cinematography dept.  It's like a dream come true and I can't beleive it!  I did interview at AFI and enjoyed what I saw while visiting the school  but I was not accepted and that is just fine with me, Chapman was my number one choice and to be honest I am terrible in interview situations.  Gettting back to Chapman, The facilities are incredible and I have wanted to study under Mr. Dill ASC after talking to many of his previous students who quite simply stated to me that he was the best teacher they had ever had in this field.  
I look forward to communicating  and meeting with everyone in the future.
I do however have a couple of questions:
1. I have not had a chance to look for housing-Is everyone having that hard of a time in their search?
I am married and will be looking for a single.
2. Has anyone received anything about our "homework" as listed in my acceptance letter?
Thank you,
Donald
Check out my website:
www.dmakphoto.com
I am a still photographer specializing in Weddings, one of the most consistent ways to earn a living behind a camera in Colorado which allows me to shoot shorts at little to no pay.


----------



## tony bowens

Did any one else apply after thr priority deadline?
It looks like they've already admitted a great deal of people but I applied pretty late, like May 1st, wondering if there are any open spots at all at this point or if they've all been handed out.


----------



## deus_ex_machina85

Tony, 

I sent in my application on Feb. 1, the last day of the priority application period.

I'm about to be interviewed this week. I assume that the regular deadline applications are currently being reviewed.


----------



## Tickpaintball

Hey Everyone,

I'm a longtime lurker, figured it was past due I start actually getting involved on here. 

I have a question for you Chapman folks, and I apologize if this is just retreading old ground.  I recieved an email from Chapman requesting a DVD.  They specifically mentioned three narrative shorts I've done so obviously those are going. I was also going to include my animation demo reel to show off some other skill sets I can bring to the table. 

They also mentioned "creative work that best exemplify your creative and Directorial abilities".  On the portfolio list I submitted with my application I included a great deal of other projects things like photography projects and a documentary I shot about a sculpture I helped build and design for Denver International Airport.  

Should I include some of these other projects like the photography and the documentary?  I know Chapman is huge on the narrative, but I'd like to think these other projects show some creative and technical talents.  Do you think they should be included or should I just run with the narratives and the demo reel?  Would they want to see a script for a directing applicant?

Thanks everyone for your time.  This forum has been incredibly helpful, even for a lurker like me!


----------



## mckinnod

TPB,
How is it going?  Are you in Denver, I'm outside of Boulder.  What dept are you applying for?  
As for the reel I do not have any suggestions other than to offer them what they requested.  I do not know how they would perceive giving them anything else outside of their suggestions.
Is your artwork still at DIA, I am flying out on Monday to get married in the FLA and would like to keep eye open for it if passing by?
Donald Mckinnon


----------



## Tickpaintball

Hey McKinnod

Nice to hear from a fellow Coloradan!

I'm in Littleton, in the 'burbs southwest of Denver.  I applied for film production with a directing emphasis.  Did you apply to Chapman?

The sculpture was removed last year.  It was a temporary piece.  It was really a placeholder for that new giant horse sculpture DIA just put up. 

Congrats on getting married! And thanks for your opinion on the reel!


----------



## redpokiepenguin

I don't know how useful my words will be considering I'm going into producing but...I put anything and everything into my reel. I did make sure though that it didn't look like I was throwing in the kitchen sink.

Personally I operate on the philosophy that showing extra diversity can never hurt. I wouldn't put in a script, since they have enough of your writing from the application and they are technically asking for a 'reel.'..mmm i hope that was helpful.


----------



## mckinnod

TPB,
I was accepted and I am in the cinematography dept.  I'm incredibly excited; the dept fits my needs as a student very well.  Let me know how things go with your application.
Donald Mckinnon
303-482-6121


----------



## seventhshade

If there are any producing applicants on the waitlist, a space is opening up this week as I have given up my spot. Hope is alive for one of you guys. Good luck.


----------



## cabezon

Hey seventhshade I'm a producing applicant and I'm on the waitlist. I hope to get your spot 

Where have you decided to go instead of Chapman?


----------



## Tickpaintball

Hey McKinnod and Redpokiepenguin

Thanks for offering some opinions, I appreciate it!  I have a better idea of what I want to put in now.

Congrats on your acceptence Don, thats fantastic!  I'll keep in touch, let you know how things shake out for me.


----------



## seventhshade

Cabezon,

I am headed to AFI. Hopefully both of our groups of students will get to meet up.


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac

Sounds to me like they're still trying to iron out the kinks from the technical glitch. I called Eva yesterday and she said that a decision for my film studies application should be reached within the next two weeks. Before you call Eva again, check webadvisor just to be safe. The 'decision complete' status could be a goof.

I hope this helps,

J.G.


----------



## Jables

I got the waitlist producing letter in the mail today. I figured as much when they never called me back about an interview. At least I didn't fly out there.

I'm going to have to turn them down if I get in now though, I can't sit around waiting on them until the last minute unfortunately, as I need to respond to job offers now.


----------



## Jables

True True Fox. 

Also for me I have a significant other who needed to be able to accept a job offer as well. It's been a fun ride, I got to go to LA for the first time for an interview at UCLA, but I ultimately came up short at all 3 schools. I still have a lot of freelance opportunities (I'm heading to Vegas in a few weeks for freelance videography), but will likely be taking a job outside of the production industry for now. I think the fact that I just graduated this May may have had a significant negative effect on me, more than anything else, everyone else who I've met for the most part has been out of school for a few years.

It's tough to tell when you get almost no feedback from anyone throughout this process, but that's the way the system works. Good luck to those of you who got into Chapman and elsewhere, and I'll be notifying them soon to remove me from the waitlist, so hopefully that'll allow someone from here to get in more quickly.


----------



## Tickpaintball

Hey Folks,

Has anyone going for the directing emphasis at Chapman gotten any word on acceptence?  

I've seen producers, editors, and cinematographers in this thread, but haven't seen or heard anything from directors.


----------



## SharonW

I applied to Chapman (Directing) but I havenÂ´t received any answer either! I hope they answer us soon! IÂ´m intenational, so the mail takes few weeks to arrive to my country!


----------



## SharonW

good luck!!!


----------



## WicketBF2

I applied to Production - Directing. I pestered them repeatedly in early April and was told by several different people that I'd know within a few weeks - probably by April 15th. Well, it's June 2nd. WTF is wrong with all these schools? My app was done in December. There's absolutely no excuse for this taking over half a year. Their job is not that difficult. There are hoards of other schools - much bigger too - who had thousands more applications to sift through, who managed to finish by April.


----------



## MovieTeller

I was accepted for the directing emphasis a few weeks ago.  Best of luck.


----------



## WicketBF2

Yeah me too, and it's not just a matter of me being anxious - I left anxious behind two months ago. It sucks because Orange County is where I'm most comfortable. I went to OCC, CSUF and it's where I played Hockey for years growing up. Chapman is probably one of the few schools I'd fit in with, but damn are they slow and/or incompetent. They've been about as bad as our riff-raff government workers.


----------



## glendaleguy

i got accepted for MFA directing at chapman, and am trying to decide between starting there in the fall, or staying at the Art Center College of Design in pasadnea, where i'm currently attending. any chapman students able to fill me in on:
what life is actually like living in orange county?
If you feel like chapman suffers at all because its not in LA?
Do you feel like Chapman is helping you set yourself up for success after graduation? have any recent graduates found the transition to be difficult? and by success i don't mean "yay i went to school for 3 years, got an MFA, and now im hte best grip hollywood has ever seen." 

any help woudl be appreciated.
thanks
k


----------



## Bware

It must only be their director emphasis that is slow, because I heard in less than 2 months after I applied (editing emphasis).  USC's response (a rejection, at that) took far longer, coming in close to 7 months.


----------



## Tickpaintball

I talked with one of the head assistants last Friday and he told me my application was still under review for directing. From what he said it sounds like they got far more qualified applicants than they were prepared for. 

And it does seem to be just the directing. My girlfriend applied for editing and she got her decision pretty quickly.

Hopefully the wait isn't too much longer for all of us.  Take care everyone!


----------



## redpokiepenguin

yea, i didn't have much of a problem either. i found out about an interview (with producing) about when i was suppose to and got my acceptance letter about when i was suppose to too.


----------



## SharonW

by the way, do you know when the program will start? Because for what I have heard it starts on August 25!!!! we only have like 2 months if we get in!!!! Does anyone knows for sure? IÂ´m worried!!! Is there anyone international here?


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac

When I logged on to webadvisor not two minutes ago, the status field that has been reading "File Complete - Decision Pending" until now is blank. Is that happening to anyone else? My application is for the MA in Film Studies.

By the way, when I called Eva Yen to check on the status of my application today, she told me that it has been under review for a week. Only a week?! I sent it in over a month ago, and that was well before the tech fiasco unfolded. She then went on to say that I should have a decision sometime within the next two weeks. I'm starting to get a little fed up with this.

I'm logging on to webadvisor tomorrow and if there's still a blank space where my status update should be displayed, I'm calling Chapman and demanding an explanation.


----------



## SeattleCinemaniac

UPDATE: This morning, I received an e-mail from Joe Slowensky's office with the subject header "Chapman University - Fellowship". The letter informed me that I have been selected for a Dodge College fellowship, beginning with the words "having previously granted you admission into our graduate program".

Did I miss something? Nobody ever communicated my acceptance to me. Confused, I picked up the phone and called Chapman right away. Sure enough, I was accepted to the Film Studies MA track yesterday afternoon. That explains the blank space that appeared in the status field. According to their admissions office, the hard copy of my admission letter is in the mail and should be in my hands by the end of the week.

Now, I just have to determine whether or not it will be financially sensible for me to accept their admission invitation. The fellowship does help, but if I don't some serious help in the financial aid department, I just might have to put my dream on hold.

Is there anyone else here on SF who has been accepted to Chapman for film studies? How long does the admissions letter give you to submit your non-refundable deposit?

Have a good night, everyone.

J.G.


----------



## Tickpaintball

Congrats SeattleCinemaniac, that is good news.  I hope you can work out the finances.

I undertand your financial concerns.  As SharonW said we're only really a few months away from the fall start.  If we're waiting another couple weeks for answers that doesn't give us a lot of time to get things in order.  I'm not stressing, but I can see how people could start getting worked up the longer this goes on.  Especially for internationals.

One bridge at a time though right?  Get accepted first, then freak out over the logistics


----------



## BrunoDP

Hi Chapman fellows,
I'm a 2nd year MFA producer at Chapman, and in December I'll produce a thesis film (w/3rd yr director), as part of graduate requirements. This is 35mm short. Those of you who are accepted to Chapman will be assigned next semester on one of so called cycle films (which is smaller scale short by 2nd yr directors). None of you are assigned to higher-scale thesis films, such as this one, but you can be on the crew if producer and director wants you. 

I'm searching for several crew members, and if you're interested (to be part of high-scale Chapman production), visit my production site to learn more, and send me your resume.

I'll see you all in August at the party we're preparing for you guys. Peace! 

http://majdouleen2009.googlepages.com

BrunoDP, producer


----------



## SharonW

Congratulations SeattleCinemaniac, thatÂ´s great!!! 
And yes tickpaintball one bridge at a time but the logistics are very important because not student visa, not Chapman, and that process takes time, sometimes weeks!!!  I applied in February and still no news! I hope we all get in!!! good luck!


----------



## Tickpaintball

hey sharonW

I totally understand.  A friend of mine is wrestling with visa issues right now.  Is there anyway you can get the process started so that if you do get the call from Chapman the paperwork and whatnot would atleast be rolling by then?

Best of luck to you, I hope everything works out for ya.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

i got my visa a lot faster than i got anything else from chapman. The international student office handles that and they seem really on it.


----------



## SharonW

I hope so! but IÂ´m in Venezuela. Here everything takes time. Even the correspondence that they sent me on april I received it last week and a lot of people go to study in the U.S. so the embassy is always full!


----------



## NeoNoir

Anyone who is on the waitlist in MFA Screenwriting there is spot opening up. I just gave up my spot. Good luck.

Thanks to all incoming and current Chapman Grads who helped answer questions and posted information. I am sorry I won't be joining you but I wish all the best of luck and perhaps we will cross paths another time.


----------



## Sparkle

Hey I was wondering if anybody knew if the undergrauate program in screenwriting was any good. I know they offer only a B.A. while the production major offers a B.F.A. What is the reason for this?


----------



## cabezon

Hey fox I'm on the same boat with you. I'm on the waitlist for MFA Producing. What about you?


----------



## Winterreverie

Geez Fox-- that sucks. I would email the head of your program... also, you may be unofficially wait listed. The person last year who didn't receive an answer was let in literally 2 days before orientation. And is now a director (he came in as an editor) so there's hope but a firm, "You are waitlisted" or "We're still considering you" would be nice. Shoot the head of your dept an email and cc it to Joe Slowensky letting them know you are concerned having not heard one way or the other and many people you know have already received their acceptances or rejections.


----------



## Tickpaintball

Hi Fox,

I'm still waiting as well.  Still at decision pending as of this morning on the web advisor and the last time I exchanged emails with one of the grad assistants I was told that my application is still under review.  That was a couple weeks ago.

I hope to get a response soon,  I love the school its absolutly my first choice and I'm dying to go there.  But if the wait goes on too much longer I might have to pull out, I don't know if I could get everything in order to make a move out there on a month or less notice.


----------



## SharonW

IÂ´m also still waiting, IÂ´ve been calling there, but no one tells me anything new. I talked to Darryl yesterday and he told me that they may have a decision for me on monday, but IÂ´ve heard that before. If I donÂ´t have a decision by mext week, I wonÂ´t be able to go!!! there is so little time and too much to do and IÂ´m tooooooooo far away!!!!. Good luck for everyone, Fox how is the life at the OC? anyone here is waiting for directing?


----------



## cabezon

Hey Fox, I hope all your stuff gets settled. It's hard being on the watitlist I can only imagine how it feels to not really know where you stand.

You mentioned that you sent Alex Rose an email and were told that she had passed your application onto film studies. Did you mark film studies as your second choice? If so, that might mean they've sent it to the film studies dept. and someone there is looking at your application.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Winterreverie

Since you've already had a decision on producing, I'd recommend contacting someone from film studies. Make sure they've received your application and inquire where they are in the process.

If you're apprehensive about contacting them about where they are with your applications, do it in a round about way. "I was just calling to inquire if I could send additional materials, I've been working on such and such projects and thought it might help if I included a reel??" Also if it really is do or die on a decision, let them know that. "I hate to be a bother, but I was wondering when decisions will be made as I have to commit elsewhere, but Chapman is my first choice." Or "I'm an international student, so I need to know soon if I'm going to get my visa in time for classes"

The guy let in 2 days before orientation was an international student. Stayed at a hotel for like 2 weeks while he found a place. I don't know if I could have done it... but hey, it just proves it can be done.

If you are okay with waiting.... wait. No news is good news at least you're decent enough to be a hard decision on their part.


----------



## Tickpaintball

Hey Sharon,

I'm still waiting on directing.


----------



## Winterreverie

Fox-

I talked to Darryl. You might try contacting Eileen Jones from film studies or cc her when you write mildred louis.

KW


----------



## Matty

Hello all,

I've been kind of away from this site for a while now, generally depressed at not getting in to Chapman (even though I've recieved no official word yet). I see that there are others still in waiting for an official word as well.  

I have a question for anyone out there who can help me. I was wondering about writing a heartfelt e-mail to either Joe Slewensky or Dezso Magyar, an e-mail letting them know that I was quite sure I wasn't going to be accepted this year but that I still hadn't heard anything official. I would also say how passionate I was about Chapman, and how much I'd like to attend next year if this yeat wasn't the case, and is there anything I could do to improve my chances.

The pros and cons of writing Slewensky I think are known on this forum, on the plus side he seems to be very infuential in the program and some say he's a nice guy, and on the negative side he usually has his assistants write back for him.

For Dezso Magyar I'm not sure. All I know is that he is part of the facutly for directors, and that he wrote us applicants letters a few months ago encouraging us to see ourselves at Chapman.  

My questions are, would such an e-mail be seen as a nuasance to them and hurt my chances for next time around? Or would it perhaps be seen as a passionate indication of my desire to go there and help me out?
And finally, which of the two men would be better to send to? Who would most likely be receptive and e-mail me back?

If someone could please take the time to help me out here that would be very much appreciated.  
Thank you all for your togetherness on this site , and for keeping people like me in the loop, even as we seem far away from the possibilities of attending our dream school.


----------



## cabezon

Matty,

I sympathize with what you must be going through. I am on the waiting list for the producing program myself, so the possibility of not getting in is real for me as well. For now I can only remain positive and hope to be admitted but for those of us whose trip has come to an end it must be tough. Especially since this all began months ago. It's like a project! Don't feel bad because I'm sure you gave a hell of an effort. 

All I can say after reading your post is: Life goes on. Write them and express that you're thankful they reviewed your application and gave you a shot. Keep it short and to the point. I think that's one thing many people should do whether they get in or not. Just don't be angry, sad or bitter... just be "Professional", which is what most schools want. Hey I heard Spielberg was rejected by USC back in the day... TWICE! go figure!

I don't think you need to write anything too heartfelt. You should probably steer clear from doing that. Show them this won't stop you from accomplishing your goals and that you will try again next year. Keep in touch, show them you have some tenacity. For now go out and get some more experience or write. Ask Questions! Keep in touch or try going down to Chapman to talk to some of the students/faculty or attending some screenings. Stay busy! LOL Fine tune your application in the process. 

I might be talking out of my ass here but I think most of the "crew" hanging out on this forum supports you and would agree. Keep your head up and keep trying!


Best,

Alex


----------



## Tickpaintball

I think you have some sound advice there Alex.  Like Matty I've considered writing my own heartfelt email to Mr. Slowensky and some others, but have decided to keep up some short hopefully professional "just touching base" emails with Darryl (good guy btw).  

I figure all the work we sent them and and the writing assignments will speak for us better than any follow up emails.  I mean, I already wrote a very heartfelt lettter to them on why I want to go to Chapman.  I know you all did the same.  The only thing I've tried to do is subltly remind them that Chapman is my first choice dream school and if I get accepted I'd definitly be coming (assuming they don't accept be the day before orientation.)

I think Alex probably has the right mentality here.  I don't really think an email at this point would hurt you (if it was well written and professional), but I don't really see it helping either IMO.

I know the wait is harsh, and I know people are (rightly) starting to sweat the logistics the longer the wait continues.  Try to stay positive and patient folks.  Best to all of you!


----------



## SharonW

Hey everyone, thanks for the advices!!! It will be so amazing if we get in. IÂ´m planning to call Darryl on monday, IÂ´ll keep you posted. Good luck everyone


----------



## glendaleguy

Hey guys,
just wanted to introduce myself: I'm Kyle Wade and i found out a few weeks ago that i had been accepted as a MFA Directing Fellow at Chapman. I look forward to meeting you all, am in the process right now of securing a place to stay. Coming down from the ARt Center College of Design, where i started an MFA directing program. Drop me a line sometime, hopefully getting to know each other will make the adjustment period and the awkward getting to know you part of orientation a lot less awkward.
thanks guys
Kyle Wade
kylerwade@gmail.com
Anybody looking at living in the Strada Apartments? Thats where i'm very close to signing a lease.


----------



## Winterreverie

I heard those apartments kinda suck. Don't know anyone living there. =(


----------



## mckinnod

Matty,
My suggestion would be to wait until you receive an actual rejection before you tell them that you have given up hope.  You must fight to the end and never give up.  TPB is right as to whether a heartfelt would help or not. It is hard to say how it would be perceived and in my experience you may say somnething that is taken in a way that you did not intend.  They are still reviewing your application and this is a good thing.  It is okay to check in with them and call to see if there has been any progress but do not give in until the end.  At that point I would politely thank them for looking at your application, possibly ask them what they would like to see from you in the upcoming year that might sway them to choose you next year and continue your pursuit of filmmaking. I wish you luck.
Best Regards,
Donald Mckinnon


----------



## Bware

Just in case anyone is still keeping track of these things, I got that list of books/films to read/watch before classes begin.  However, there was no mention at all of any sort of introductory video or anything like that.  Anyone else?


----------



## mckinnod

nothing of the sort Bware, I am a little curious about it myself.
Donald


----------



## glendaleguy

anyone have any leads on any apartments that don't "kinda suck?" imean i took the tour at the strada, it seemed fine enough, but if theres better stuff available that i didnt see, i'd love to know. Im not looking for a roommate, i have a boyfriend who will eventually be moving in so thats that, but if anyone has any ideas, lemme know/
thanks
kyle


----------



## Winterreverie

Try craig's list for private homes-- for the same price, you can find a really nice condo or house in old town.


----------



## SharonW

Hi, Everyone! I called Darryl today but guest... still no news I need to know by the end of this week, help please!!!! Darryl told me to call him on friday! itÂ´s too far away, does anyone knows anything new????


----------



## Tickpaintball

Darryl told me the same today.  Check back by the end of the week.  Said they didn't have a final decision for me yet. 

I dunno the final decision phrasing kind of sounds ominous to me lol.  Seems to lend itself to the "unofficial waitlist" theory.


----------



## orangegame

> Just in case anyone is still keeping track of these things, I got that list of books/films to read/watch before classes begin.



Hey Bware, u got the list already? u got it by mail or e-mail? and when did u get it? cuz i have not got the list yet. just wondering. thxxxxx


----------



## MovieTeller

I also received the letter (mail) last week with the list of movies to watch and books to read. Many of the movies I've already seen and I owned a couple of the books, so I guess I was already ahead of the game.  

I wondered about the 2 min intro video I heard about. There was nothing about it. Anyone know anything about that?

I've also started corresponding with some of the other new students. The first step in finding a place and roommates I hope. It just hit me the other day, that I'm moving in a little over a month... Thus the adventure begins.


----------



## Gregory D. Goyins

Hey is there any way you could post that list?
I am interested.

Thanks.

Say do you wanna read my personal essay, Also what do you think about the new creative producing major in Singapore....an NYU takeoff or different?


----------



## Winterreverie

Congratulations. I'll see you at your orientation-- at least for the parties! =P


----------



## cabezon

Congrats Fox!


----------



## cabezon

hey Fox, did you get in for your first or second choice?


----------



## Chris22

Just to let you all know, I received a letter from Chapman today regarding the intro videos we have to complete by the first day of classes. It's a 2 min. video and we, as the filmmakers, cannot be present in it...sounds exciting. 

And congrats Fox!


----------



## mckinnod

Congratulations Fox!  Feels good, I bet, after that long wait.  I look forward to meeting.
Donald


----------



## mckinnod

Chris,
That second letter came recently?  Could you be more specific?
Donald


----------



## glendaleguy

congrats guys.
feel free to add me on facebook: kyle r. wade, looking forward to actually meeting everyone at orientation.


----------



## Winterreverie

Truth, the 2 minute video is purposefully vague.

2 minute video telling who you are without you in it.


----------



## Tickpaintball

Congrats Fox!!


----------



## SharonW

WOW Fox, that is so great!!! you deserved it!!!! Congratulationsssssss I hope that all of us follow your steps!!!


----------



## Chris22

Here's a portion of the letter about the self-introductory video (word-for-word):

*The assignment:* Shoot a self-introductory video. There are minimal rules to follow:

   1. You may NOT appear in the video.
   2. The project may not exceed 2 minutes.
   3. The project must be submitted on DVD so we can screen it in class.
   4. Don't be boring!

The letter was from Alex Rose. I received it on Wednesday, June 25. Hope this helps!


----------



## MovieTeller

Fox, congrats. I was actually moved by your story. Particularly since I've been following it (and others) for awhile now. I was very happy for you. 

There has been a lot going on around here and I suspect it will get a bit crazier the closer we get to start date. I've started on my movie and book list. Fortunately I have the time to do this right now, but dang there's plenty to do. Still need to get my living situation dealt with as well. FUN FUN FUN


----------



## Jayimess

Congrats, Tara.

Will you be able to dabble in producing within the FS program, or is it strictly theory based?


----------



## orangegame

Hey Winter and everyone
Does anyone know what classes we will take for the first semaster and what computer programs r we gonna use. thx


----------



## MovieTeller

So how's everyone's roommate search going? To be honest, I'm not precisely sure how to approach it. I have my list and I know I need a place to live... I guess I need a producer to make it happen. LOL I want to live as close to the school as possible. Has anyone found a place? Anyone still looking? Anyone? Anyone... Bueller. Bueller...


----------



## Winterreverie

Avid. Invest in it, learn it, love it. That's the standard here. Also, Final Draft if you are a writer. Those are the only necessary programs.

You'll be taking:
Production 1
Short film form
Evolution of narrative film

The other 1-2 classes depend on your specific discipline.

I live off walnut and parker in an idependently owned condo complex. Really close to school, good neighborhood. Unfortunately right next to the trains. =P

There are a couple of condos for rent. PM me if you'd like the numbers. I found my place on Craig's list.


----------



## mckinnod

just started looking and from the reviews I have seen on google I would stay away from the Strada and the Arbors- complaints of noisy kids, tree rats as big as cats(whatever those are), and bugs as well as the occasion car break-ins, gangs and bad management.  I think I've been in Boulder Colorado a little too long and not used to the big city...


----------



## Chris W

> Originally posted by Winterreverie:
> Avid. Invest in it, learn it, love it. That's the standard here. A



That's great to hear. FCP is used in the real world - BUT the MAJORITY of the FCP work is only on ultra low budget jobs that don't pay you very well and expect you to work long hours so you might have well have just worked at McDonalds.

I know I know - Scrubs uses FCP and a couple of other shows and features - it's growing - but Avid is still king.

But when I see jobs that want to cut on FCP - I usually can bet that the day rate is nothing to get too excited about.


----------



## trjnmonkey

Hi Movieteller,

It depends on how much you want to spend as well. I found an apartment that's about 2.5 miles away from the school in Anaheim and I like it.  I'm actually moving in there on 7/1.  It's called Hampton Pointe apartments.  So far, from what I've seen, rent averages about 1100.


----------



## mckinnod

Fox,
That's what I said when I read.  But maybe that's what they meant, opossums.  Those don't bother me, so thanks for the insight.  But in general I didn't read many comforting reviews for those two locations in particular.
Donald


----------



## orangegame

Hey!! Everyone
Congrats Fox. After such a long time, and u got in. 
I am wondering that has everyone got the book list and the 2 minutes video instruction? Cuz i got either of them yet. thx


----------



## glendaleguy

i took a tour of the strada, the building and what not seemed nice enough. i may or may not be signing a lease there, i take those reviews with a grain of salt, the place im in now was poorly reviewed, and its not fantastic, but its certainly nothing like it was described. opossums eh? that, however, may be an issue.
kyle wade


----------



## mckinnod

hey kyle,
 Thanks for your input.  I've been fortunate enough in life to have never lived in an apartment complex-mostly duplexes, townhomes and the like for myself.  I'm starting to think the people who take the time to write reviews are seldom completely reliable.  Don't know if I'm going to be able to make it out there before I sign a lease and your input is helpful.  Please let me know how the Strada works out after you move in and anything else you see and hear about other facilities.  I'll be in touch with my own search.
Donald Mckinnon


----------



## Bware

So this is sort of Chapman related.. not necessarily news, but I figured this is the best place to bring it up.

Has anyone heard of (or seen) that new NBC series "Fear Itself?"  I guess it's like a series of unrelated, hour-long horror stories done by different writers and directors.  I've never seen it, but I was flipping through the channels today and saw that tomorrow's (Thursday's) episode is called "Eater."  Here's the synopsis:

"A rookie cop must spend her first night in the precinct watching over a serial killer, coined "The Eater". When her fellow cops start acting bizarre, she quickly learns that no one is who they seem."

Sound familiar?  If you've got the Chapman DVD with the student films on it, check out the one titled "Eater."  This sounds exactly the same.  Does anyone know if the two are related? Maybe the students who wrote/made "Eater" at Chapman developed this one?   There's no way this is just a coincidence.

If you're interested, it's airing tomorrow, Thursday, July 3rd at 10pm (at least, that's when it's airing here on the East coast) on NBC.


----------



## MovieTeller

Hows everyone doing on the movies, books and 2 min. video?


----------



## mckinnod

I haven't done much though I've seen most of the films in the past and read a couple of the books, like 'Story', as well.  As far as the video I haven't given it much time yet, I am hoping it it will come together quickly after I get an idea.  I know I'm not going to go as far as shooting an actual script, more like a piece-meal of prior work put together in a montage.
Donald


----------



## tony bowens

Hey everyone.
Well low and behold I got a letter in the mail Thursday saying I admitted to Chapman for Cinematography.

Is anyone else here on that tract?

This is all super last minute so I'm not even sure if I'll be able to attend but I'd like to chat with some o you about ti.


----------



## mckinnod

Tony,
I was also accepted into the program(cine).  I understand your concern with the tardiness in your letter, I hope it will not be a deterent for you.  I do not know if I can answer any of your questions but it might be good to start an ongoing conversation.  I am headed out to the area the week of the 20th to try to find an apartment, its a little late but circumstances have been dictating my tardiness.
Donald Mckinnon


----------



## tony bowens

Has there been any kind of meet and greet for the program so far?

It's not uncommon for schools to fly you out once accepted but I don't know if that's something Chapman does.

Most of my issues aren't with the program really, it's with living in the OC.

I went to Stanford and have been stuck in the area ever since, and long story short I'm completely sick of the suburbs and the isolation I've felt while living in them.
It's been a serious deterrent about my enthusiasm for Chapman. 

Made it to the waitlist for UCLA, which I'm a huge fan of.

But I'm not sure if I tell Chapman no now if it' s a no forever.

Not to mention raising the funds so last minute for a relocation. 

The next few weeks shall reveal all I suppose.


----------



## mckinnod

Winter,
Thanks for your help with housing.  First round is on me...
Everyone looking for a place to live,
I think I found what I am looking for... Has anyone looked into the Residential Life Housing program-there is a family housing program as well as single student housing at reasonable rates.  I put paperwork  in for a duplex with Family housing-a one bedroom with new electric and central air in a duplex which has a backyard and is across the street from campus- a wall will divide me from my neighbor.  It looks okay in the pictures that were sent and I am going to sign without doing a walk-thru because I do not have the time to come out to visit beforehand.  And the price is right-about 15-20% less than apartments on the open market.
Donald


----------



## MovieTeller

I would love to live close to the campus and I guess can't get much closer than across the street. 

I'm curious, how tough was it to get the duplex? How much was it? 

Is it possible for three of the new grad students to apply for a three bedroom place? 

I'm starting to wonder if I should be a little worried yet about not having a place to live. Am I alone here?


----------



## mckinnod

Movieteller,
There is no reason for you to worry about housing.  I just started looking within the last week and a half and I have seen many places to live that are still available.  I am, however, looking for a different kind of place-I need a one bedroom of any size since I am married and will be sharing it with my wife.  Fortunately she will be working while I am in school and will help with the rent.  Housing informed me that they do have other kinds of housing, outside of dorm life, for singles such as apartments or townhomes but please do not quote me this since I did not inquire wbout them wholeheartedly.  All you have to do to inquire is call the residential life office and they put you on a waitlist once you have determined what you are looking for and can afford through them.  I put an app in on the duplex and am awaiting a response though I feel my credit is good enough to qualify and I am not too worried.  $1089 for a one bedroom and the size is between 8-900 sq ft.  I hope this helps MT.  And look at google reviews for reviews on apartment complexes-they are somewhat exagerated but there is truth between the lines.  Personally I would hire an apartment finder-it may be worth the money before you find yourself in a bad neighborhood or among bad neighbors.
Donald


----------



## BrunoDP

Dear Chapman fellows,
As a 2nd yr MFA producer, I'm working on 2 short films this fall. First one will be shot in October (it's a "cycle" grad film - Super16), and the second one (December 2008) is 35mm thesis. Here's the link to both productions, and if any of you are interested to participate as crew, talent, or else, contact me. many of you who are accepted this fall, will be assigned by faculty for my "cycle" film. None of you are assigned for thesis, but you can get in through me - producer. It's a great experience, and another credit on IMDb. Also, as Chapman grad fellow, I'll give you any info regarding Chapman issues (send me an email). Thanks.

Super16 Production (Oct) -  Official Site

35mm Production (Dec) -  Website

Thanks!

BrunoDP, Chapman MFA Producer
ePHOTOeVIDEO@gmail.com


----------



## mckinnod

Bruno,
I'll be out there the week of the 1st, though I am only staying until the 6th since I have contracts in Colorado from the 7th to the 16th.  I will then drive back on the 17th for mandatory orientation on the 18th.  Perhaps we can meet up for lunch or something while I am in the city.  I will gladly help in any way I can but I will  not have my Chapman schedule details until later and I will have to work around that schedule.  I have already sent you my resume in response to your earlier post-cinematography track fellow. I look forward to hearing back from you.
Donald Mckinnon
303-482-6121


----------



## hgsouth

Hey folks

anyone know for sure if the directing spots are completely filled?  I was waitlisted for directing and would like to know if I should stop wondering if I'll get that snowballs chance, so to speak.


----------



## orangegame

Hey, how's going everyone? have been packin heading down to the oc? 
i m wondering is everyone got the assignment? and does anyone know anything about the orientation and class registeration yet? thx


----------



## BrunoDP

For all of you new Chapman fellows: your mandatory orientation will be a week full of fun events - touring facilities, meeting faculty (at the local bar - YES), attending several parties (one is organized by Dodge on Friday afternoon), and I'm sure there will be some private (film student parties) - walking distance from the school the last weekend before semester begins. Film students like to party a lot, and we use Facebook to get the latest info for Chapman's film parties. Chapman's Marion Knott Studios is a building separated from the rest of University, and it's a great thing: you can always find a parking spot, no crowds around/in the building - only film students, grip trucks, and some well known film/faculty faces. It feels more like a mini film studio. And, for all of you who got in the producers' program - good news: our mentor Prof. Alex Rose just got promoted to the chair of graduate film program at Chapman. That might bring some positive changes to Producing program (future extension to 3 years). As of right now, the program is concentrated on both - creative producing and line producing, but (unofficially) MFA producers are considered "second class" on the set: "it's a director's film" as they say in film schools... For those of you (future Chapman's producers) who want to know more about "inside issues", you can visit my "producers' blog" and engage in Chapman's "film politics" right away. Peace!

Producers' blog at Chapman


----------



## redpokiepenguin

hey everyone! it's been awhile but i'm not back in the land of constant internet. woohoo!

anyway congrats to everyone who got in, kinda terrible with the last minute letters but what can be done now?

Just wanted to say can't wait to meet you all! I won't be there in class this first year, unfortunately, i get to spend it with the b-school kids, but I totally intend to be at the parties. So let me know what's up and I'll see you all there.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

b-school is the business school. I need to be careful with my slang. Anyway, yea I get to hang out with them b/c my first year is business school and then I do the two years of film. It's that weird horse they have, the new mba/mfa double degree program. 

They don't have all the kinks worked out yet...so really I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## BenCox

Hey All,

I just wanted to let you know that you can email Darryl or me at anytime to answer these questions.  

I understand that it is fun to discuss on the forum, but we handle a lot of the official emails and letters that are sent out.  So if you do have questions or concerns, shoot us an email and we can help you out as best our position allows.

Otherwise, Kristy, Bruno, and Carolina have been doing a wonderful job here 

Ben - cox112@chapman.edu
Darryl - whart101@chapman.edu


----------



## SharonW

hey everyone, I know I havenÂ´t write in a long time... I was finishing my undergraduate... a lot of work!!! This year I wonÂ´t attend to Chapman. my web advisor still says file complete, decision pending and they havenÂ´t accepted me, rejected me or wait listed me, so... IÂ´m on vacations and IÂ´m planning to go to California next week 5-12,I wonÂ´t be near Chapman but probably will go there to visit the campus one day and I will love to meet some of you, anyone will be there?


----------



## glendaleguy

hey guys
im gonna be in orange tomorrow (friday the 7th) night, staying in my new place (cable and what not being installed early in the morning on saturday) before heading back up here to finish my final week at Art Center. anybody wanna grab a drink tomorrow night, it would be great to meet people BEFORE orientation. lemme know
kylerwade@gmail.com, aim: kylerwade.


----------



## redpokiepenguin

hey all i'm in california now! Been spending the past few days getting settled. Me and Ikea got close. Anyway would love to meet up and just hang with anyone. Maybe explore orange county? IM me or whatever. gelatinousjpengy


----------



## MovieTeller

I'm looking to arrive Monday evening and try to get settled. I'd be happy to have a sitdown sometime before school starts.


----------



## SharonW

Hi again, I'm in California, I'm going to visit Chapman on Monday. Anyone will be there???


----------



## Winterreverie

Hey guys,

I have a room available walking (5-10 minutes) distance from chapman. Let me know (PM) if your are interested.


----------



## hoohaProductions

I don't know if this is too personal a question... if it is, just ignore me.

I'm wondering how much Chapman is ending up being for you who were accepted. How much financial aid are you receiving? How much in grants? Scholarships? Whatever else? Cost is a huge issue for me and I'm not being able to find any surefire answers... 

Oh, and how are you managing to pay for it? Loans? Are you as freaked out about the concept of debt as I am? Any help would be appreciated guys. 

- Chapman hopeful


----------



## mckinnod

I haven't thought about it once, as you will see from the various other students that were accepted into many of these "MFA" programs.  I couldn't care less about the money. And if it isn't paid off before my time then so be it. I'm here for only a limited amount of years and I won't allow money to get in my way.  Things always have a way of working out for the better or worse. I accept whatever comes...
Donald
I wish you the best and hope for your safe return to this safe place I like to call "dreams are made of..."


----------



## mckinnod

I am driving into Orange Sunday the 17th from Colorado.   I can't believe this is my life.  I look forward to meeting all of you...
donaldmckinnon


----------



## mckinnod

F'n A... mofos


----------



## hoohaProductions

Thanks Donald... 

Anyone else, if you don't mind?


----------



## Winterreverie

So many new people to meet in person... Yay.

And as far as the $$ thing... I'm with donald on biting the bullet. I'm coming out with Gads of debt, paying for most of grad school on loans. I try not to think of it.


----------



## MovieTeller

For the most part, I'll be paying with loans too. Fortunately, I do have enough native blood that my tribe will be throwing me money and I'm up for a couple native scholarships. Regardless, I will owe a ton of money when this adventure comes to an end. That said... let the adventure begin.

I'M IN ORANGE! Writing from my new room. Time to go furniture shopping. I know some people wanted to hang out a bit before school so drop me a message and see if we can grab a drink or something.


----------



## glendaleguy

hey all
i move down for real and for good on Thursday, and while over hte weekend i still have stuff to come back to LA to take care of, i am petrified of being lonely in the least co-dependent way possible, and am also a high level functioning alcoholic, so if anybody wants to hang out and do anything (get drinks), let me know: aim KyleRWade


----------



## MovieTeller

Drop me a line. I have no idea what I'll be doing, but if I'm as free as I expect I'll have a cocktail with ya.


----------



## MrCashyCash

I'd be interested in hearing what you guys think about the program as you go through it.

I'm considering Chapman for '09 and it really seems like a great community.

For Winter and others who are ahead, have you found the industry to be as bad as people say?

thanks


----------



## Winterreverie

define what you mean by industry as bad?


----------



## MrCashyCash

"Jerks" 

Hollywood has a reputation for being petty and/or mean.

"Sucky"

So many terrible movies get made that it makes you wonder who the hell is running the show. (ex. Meet Dave)


----------



## Winterreverie

Not more than I expected. There are some ***-holes thus far. And some amazing people. It's balanced, but I am still finishing my last year of grad school, so I'll answer this again when I have a bit more experience.

I find of the professionals I know-- a handful are  "jerks"... typically they are the one's with less talent/credentials to fall back on. But those that are confident in their own abilities-- they've been wonderful and so willing to help nurture an upstarts career. My case in point Tom Mankiewicz -- will gladly sit with you and help you work out your screenplays, or recommend you to his friends (Richard Donner for instance-- also very nice) and will shower you with insight.

I've another professor who works very regularly and is so willing to stick his neck out to find you opportunities. Actually, quite a few of those.

I know two more who's careers... well lets just say if you IMDB'd them you'd be wildly disappointed.  They're complete losers and are readily willing to smash your dreams or steal your ideas. But then, I wonder if they are afraid of someone outshining them... so...

I'd say a quarter or less fit the stereotype. This may change as I get a larger sample.


----------



## trjnmonkey

Richard Donner?? No kidding!


----------



## Winterreverie

K-- I think I've met about half of you guys so far... for those I haven't: Find me, come meet me...before we get too busy.


----------



## MovieTeller

All rightie Winter, I don't know that I've met you or precisely how to know who you are... please feel free to come up to me and say hi if you see me around. Not hard to find... The big guy. Might be talking and talking... LOL  

That offer applies to everyone on here. Please come up and say hi. I've met Donald already.  "Hey Donald"


----------



## trjnmonkey

What's your name Movieteller...I'm Nicole in section 4


----------



## MovieTeller

I guess that would be good info... LOL 
My name is Scott. Big guy. Dark hair.


----------



## Winterreverie

Definitely... But I did meet a couple of your film studies peeps... the crashed the other parties of course. Can't wait to meet you. How are you all enjoying Orientation week?


----------

